# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Jaakko Hänninen

## Laroute

Olisiko aika nostaa Jaakko Hänninen tuolta "semiprot ja junnut" osastolta ihan omaan ketjuunsa. Uskon vahvasti, että tästä ketjusta tulee pitkä, kiitos Jaakon tulevista edesottamuksista.

Olkoon tämä alkua ketjulle https://www.directvelo.com/equipe/32/function

Kaveri näyttää olevan jo "hiomattomana timanttina" erittäin hyvin hiottu ja loistava!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Olisiko aika nostaa Jaakko Hänninen tuolta "semiprot ja junnut" osastolta ihan omaan ketjuunsa. Uskon vahvasti, että tästä ketjusta tulee pitkä, kiitos Jaakon tulevista edesottamuksista.
> 
> Olkoon tämä alkua ketjulle https://www.directvelo.com/equipe/32/function
> 
> Kaveri näyttää olevan jo "hiomattomana timanttina" erittäin hyvin hiottu ja loistava!



 Ehdottomasti kyllä 👌💪🚴*♂️

----------


## Jeesu

Joka hetki ollaan lähempänä sitä odotettua siirtoa isompiin kuvioihin. Ranskalaisilta foorumeilta lueskelin, että siirtyisi "melko varmasti" AG2R:n riveihin, koska heillä on jotain synergioita nykyisen tallin kanssa. Valmentajat tms. Toki AG2R on täynnä mäkimiehiä, mutta tokkopa Jaakko nokkimisjärjestyksessä ihan pohjimmaiseksi joutuisi.

----------


## kuovipolku

Siinä toisessa ketjussa tätä vähän jo kommentoitiinkin - http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...32#post2814932 ja seuraavien kahden kommentin verran - mutta onhan oma ketju varmasti parempi paikka.

Onko ranskalaisilla foorumilla ollut "melko varmalle" tiedolle muuta pohjaa kuin yhden ranskalaislehden uutinen (joka on sitten ollut muussa mediassa olleiden juttujen ainoa lähde) "melko varmasta" siirrosta? 

Toki Hännisen seuran vanhat yhteyden ja (entinen?) asema AG2R - La Mondialen kasvattajaseurana avaisi suorahkon reitin, mutta eihän se millään lailla automaattinen siirto ole.  Eikä taida olla sanottu etteikö sopimus voisi syntyä myös jonkun ranskalaisen Pro Continental -tason tiimin kanssa? Eihän se välttämättä olisi huoino ratkaisu Hännisen kehityksen kannalta tai mitenkään odotuksia vastaamaton asia. 

Ja voivathan Hänninen ja hänen taustavoimansa katsoa asiaa myös niin ettei uran jatkuminen nimenomaan Ranskassa ole tärkeimpiin kuuluva tekijä. Kiinnostuneita varmasti on löytynyt muualtakin.

----------


## pulmark

^ Yksi mahdollisuus vois olla seurata Mikhel Räimin jalanjälkiä Kellun tiimiin Israel Cycling Acedemyyn. Pääsee ajelee Jaguarilla pyöräilyn ohessa :-)

----------


## TPP

https://areena.yle.fi/1-4581765#autoplay=true

03:30

----------


## TPP

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005902182.html

----------


## Teemu H

AG2R La Mondiale elokuusta alkaen!

https://www.twd.fi/?x118281=469939

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-10528291

----------


## kukavaa

Jee, hyvä Jaakko!!!! 
Tuli lakeille käyttöä.

----------


## tikola

Tuosta tiimin virallisiin tiedotteisiin aiheesta:

https://www.cyclisme.ag2rlamondiale.fr/en/tour-de-france-mais-pas-de-giro-pour-romain-bardet/

https://twitter.com/AG2RLMCyclisme/s...01549004066817

Se jää minulle hämärksi miksi siellä on nyt marraskuussa 2018 lause:
"The young Finnish rider Jaako Hanninen, 21, will be wearing the AG2R LA MONDIALE team kit beginning on August 1, 2019"

Eli missähän Jaakko nyt tulevat 10 kuukautta ajelee??

----------


## Grandi66

Nykyisessä tallissa, kehittymässä.

Lähetetty minun K10000 Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Grandi66

Treenaa uuden tallin kanssa, mutta kilpailee nykeissä tallissa ne ennen elokuuta olevat kisat.

Lähetetty minun K10000 Pro laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

On tervetullut uutinen että saadaan edes joku Suomalainen Pro Tour tason talliin ja Jaakko on hoitanut leiviskänsä hyvin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kuten Cyril Dessel, joka toimii oman toimen ohella myös Hännisen amatöörijoukkueen DS:nä, totesi haastattelussa parisen viikkoa sitten: vaikka Jaakko on ja osoittanut olevansa aivan poikkeuksellinen mäkimiehenä, hänen on juuri tässä vaiheessa hyvä kehittyä vielä monipuolisesti eikä siltä kannalta ole suinkaan haitaksi jatkaa kilpailemista vanhassa joukkueessa vielä ensi kaudellakin.

Elokuun ensimmäinen päivä on sitten UCI:n säännösten sanelema juttu. Tähän mennessä julkaistut tiedotteet tai jutut eivät tosin ole kertoneet aloittaako Hänninen silloin (muodollisesti) stagiairena (mikä on usein tallin kannalta suotuisampaa jo senkin vuoksi ettei stagiairea lasketa kokonaisvahvuuteen) vai heti "oikeana" ammattilaisena.

----------


## VesaP

> Olisiko aika nostaa Jaakko Hänninen tuolta "semiprot ja junnut" osastolta ihan omaan ketjuunsa.



KYLLÄ!!!  :Hymy: 

Onnea vaan työsopparista ja heti vielä noin pitkä soppari! Cool!  :Cool: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/u23-...en-joins-ag2r/

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Ihan mielenkiintoista nähdä millainen profiilikuski Jaakosta kaiken kaikkiaan kehittyy, sehän on kuitenkin tavallaan avointa vielä, mäkimiehissäkin on vähän erilaisia profiileja tyyliin varsinaisista GT GC-ajajista puncheur-tyyppisiin kuten Alaphilippe?

----------


## VesaP

AG2R:n treenileiriltä: "New signing Jakko Hanninen"

----------


## kuovipolku

Oikea lumileri kuuluu jo tallin perinteisiin :Hymy:  

En arvostele kenenkään luisteluhiihtotekniikkaa, mutta kyllä Romain Bardet'n meno on omaa luokkansa!

----------


## Googol

> Elokuun ensimmäinen päivä on sitten UCI:n säännösten sanelema juttu. Tähän mennessä julkaistut tiedotteet tai jutut eivät tosin ole kertoneet aloittaako Hänninen silloin (muodollisesti) stagiairena (mikä on usein tallin kannalta suotuisampaa jo senkin vuoksi ettei stagiairea lasketa kokonaisvahvuuteen) vai heti "oikeana" ammattilaisena.



En tunne UCI:n sääntöjä kovin hyvin, mutta eikös tämä elokuun alku ole nimenomaan se päivä, jolloin stagiairen voi palkata? Kai sitä muuten voi palkata aloittamaan milloin vain.

----------


## Laroute

Kertokaa minulle mitä tuo stagiaire status kuskilla tarkoittaa.

----------


## kuovipolku

stagiaire m./f.
harjoittelija (työpaikassa

Käytännössä: ajaja joka ei ole virallisesti ammattilainen ja joka voi samaan aikaan - kuitenkin olematta kahdessa eri paikassa samaan aikaan - kilpailla amatöörinä "vanhassa" joukkueessaan ja ammattilaisena "uudessa" joukkueessaan.

Kyseessä voi olla vain "koeaika" eli stagiaire ei välttämättä jatka joukkueessa (vaan voi joutua jatkamaan amatöörinä tai tehdä sopimuksen jonkun muun pro-tallin kanssa), mutta kyseessä voi olla (kuten mitä ilmeisimmin Jaakko Hännisen tapauksessa) osa pitempää suunnitelmaa eli olla paras ratkaisu ajajan kehittymisen kannalta.

Talli hyötyy (kuten aikaisemmin jo mainittiin) koska stagiairea ei lasketa tallin ajajavahvuuteen (jolla on UCI:n asettama yläraja) ja on totta kai tallinkin kannalta parempi että ajaja on stagiaire-kaudellaan kehittynyt paremmin tai monipuolisemmin (koska voi jatkaa kilpailemista sopivissa alemman tason kisoissa)  kuin jos olisi ajanut koko kauden ammattilaisena (ja joutunut heti "liian koviin" kisoihin tai ei olisi päässyt ajamaan sopivaa määrää kisoja).

PS Liksa ei välttämättä ole stagiairena yhtään sen huonompi eli kyseessä ei ole palkaton työharjoittelu kuten jossain muualla siviilielämässä :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Laroute

Kuovipolku! Kiitos täydentävästä vastauksesta!

----------


## Köfte

Paikallislehti julkaisi tuossa viikolla artikkelin Jaakosta, voi olla Lännen Median yhteistoimintaakin.
https://www.kaleva.fi/urheilu/mm-pro...nnetta/811900/

----------


## Kampinalle

Jaakosta juttu Urheiluruudussa, löytyy varmaan kohta areenasta.

----------


## häggens

Mäkikuski Jaakko Hänninen taisteli Ranskassa tasamaakilpailun kärkiryhmässä, vaikka pyörän vaihteensiirtäjä oli rikki
https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006030681.html

----------


## kuovipolku

"Vaihteensiirtäjä" lienee jonkinlainen käännös ranskankielestä? (Hänninen tuskin on vielä unohtanut pyöränosien suomenkielisiä nimiä...)

Iso kuva

Kuvia lisää

----------


## kuovipolku

*Jaakko Hänninen kilpailuorganisaation moottoripyörän kolaroimaksi – pitkä toipumisaika edessä*

https://www.twd.fi/?x118281=494273

https://www.directvelo.com/actualite...ieurs-semaines

----------


## kukavaa

Hänninen ilmeisesti rikkonut toisenkin kätensä yksipyöräillessään :Irvistys:

----------


## Jeesu

Tai jos käyttää "somelukutaitoa", niin Jaakko Hänninen vitsaili Instagramissa josko yksipyöräillessä saisi rikottua toisenkin käden.

----------


## kukavaa

Okei, selvä. Hyvä sitten niin!

----------


## MRe

Vanhasta onnettomuudesta lisää:
https://www.is.fi/urheilu/art-2000006133601.html

*Pyöräilijä Jaakko Hänninen lähti ohittamaan autoa kipein seurauksin – ”Olin ensimmäinen, joka sai osuman”*

Tämä kiinnitti huomiota:
_"Harjoitteluun tuli liki täydellinen stoppi.

– Jotain saatoin sentään tehdä. Kun ei voinut pitää kädellä kiinni tangosta, niin ajelin yksipyöräisellä."_

Ehkä seuraava Giro menee yksipyöräisellä...?

----------


## BR1

Hännisjaakon twitterissä tuorein postaus, jossa maininta 28.7. kisakauden alkamisesta. Kiinnostais kovasti seurata Jaakon ajoja (lähinnä tuloksia) yms. Osaako joku sanoa, miltä sivustoilta tulos-/muu seuranta onnistuisi parhaiten?

----------


## Firlefanz

Kuva on poistettu

https://www.directvelo.com/actualite...-ete-difficile

https://www.strava.com/activities/2576708655

Eilen ajettu Grand Prix de Cours-la-Ville oli samalla sekä kisa-avaus loukkaantumisen jälkeen että viimeinen kisa amatöörinä. Sijoituksella ei siis ollut suurempaa merkitystä ja Jaakko taisi ajaa maaliin yhdessä toisen mukana olleen suomalaisen eli Sauli Pietikäisen kanssa, sijoitukset olivat 31. ja 29. em. järjestyksessä.)


https://www.procyclingstats.com/rider/jaakko-hanninen on ihan hyvä lähde, mutta ei ehkä aina nopein eikä ihan täydellinen. DirectVelo seuraa varsin hyvin ja monipuolisesti ranskalaisia ajajia ja talleja, joten sitä kannattanee tsekkailla jatkossakin. AG2R:n omia sivuja ja twitteriä unohtamatta.

----------


## BR1

Kiitos. Siinähän tuo tanssii kuten kunnon mäkimiehen pitää.

----------


## mjjk

Lauantaina 3.8, ensimmäinen ammattilaisstartti, Classica San Sebastian.

Lähde AG2RLM twitterissä

----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## Laroute

Jostain syystä Jaakko ei ole lauantain lähtölistassa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kisan luonteeseen eli lähinnä siihen että se ajetaan heti Tourin päättymisen jälkeen kuuluu että joukkueet vaihtavat ajajia eli toisin sanoen muutokset ilmoitettujen listoilla ovat huomattavan suuria. Esimerkiksi juuri AG2R on vaihtanut seitsemästä ilmoitetusta kolme uusiin: Mikael Cherel, Ben Gastauer ja Alexis Vuillermoz out - Aurelien Paret-Peintre, Larry Warbasse ja Jaakko Hänninen in!

(Joukkue ajaa aivan varmasti Tony Gallopin kapteenina; Gallopin voitti vuonna 2013 ja oli toinen 2016 ja 2017. Reittiä on (jälleen) uudistettu, nyt varsin merkittävästi, mutta se on edelleen leimallisesti melko lyhyitä mutta kovia nousuja kestävien ja samalla iskukykyisten ajajien kisa. Viimeiset kolme kilometriä ajetaan kyllä tasaista, mutta ratkaisut ovat lähes aina syntyneen edeltävistä nousuista viimeisessä.)












PS Ehkä toiseksi tärkein asia jäi tässä mainitsematta: kisa näkyy Eurosport ykkösellä ja tietysti Playerissä! (Tarkempia ohjelmatietoja ei taida vielä olla tai jos on, niihin ei kannata liikoja luottaa, mutta eiköhän sentään viimeiset 80-100 km tai ainakin kisan ratkaisuvaiheet nähdä - ja toivottavasti Jaakko siinä vaiheessa vielä mukana.)

----------


## Teemu H

AI ETTÄ, MAHTAVAA! Tuntuu kuin pyöräilykausi alkaisikin vasta nyt!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakko Hanninen : "Heureux de débuter"

"Je suis tombé le 10 mai lors du Rhône-Alpes Isère Tour et j’ai pu reprendre la compétition récemment avec mon club de l’Etoile Cycliste Saint-Etienne Loire. C’était important pour moi de porter à nouveau le maillot du club avant de rejoindre AG2R LA MONDIALE. Je suis heureux de débuter chez les professionnels et je connais déjà certains de mes coéquipiers. J’avais effectué des stages cet hiver avec eux et j’étais récemment avec l’équipe à Vaujany en Oisans. La Clasica San Sebastian est une grande épreuve, je m’attends à ce que ce soit difficile après des mois sans grosses courses. Mais courir ce genre d’épreuve est le meilleur moyen pour apprendre et progresser. Ma deuxième course professionnelle sera la Polynormande (18 août)."JAAKKO HANNINEN


Jaakko (joka mitä ilmeisimmin joutuu elämään koko kansainvälisen uransa sen kanssa että hänen ään pilkkunsa katoavat jonnekin) kertoo joukkueen sivuilla (mitä luultavimmin joukkueen tiedottajan sanoin) suunnilleen:

 - että kaaduttuaan toukokuun 10. pvä hän pääsi vastikään palaamaan takaisin kisoihin ja että hänelle oli tärkeää se että hän sai kilpailla seuransa ECSEL:in paidassa ennen siirtymistään AG2R:ään
- hän on onnellinen siitä että voi aloittaa ammattilaisuransa ja kertoo jo tuntevansakin joitakin joukkuetovereistaan, sillä hän sai harjoitella talvella joukkueen mukana ja on äskettäin ollut joukkueen treenileireillä Vaujanyssa ja Oisansissa
- San Sebastian on iso kisa ja hän arveleekin että useamman kuukauden kisatauon jälkeen se tulee olemaan vaikea, mutta nimenomaan tällaiseen kisaan osallistuminen on paras tapa opetella ja kehittyä
- hänen seuraava kisansa eli toinen hänen ammattilaisurallaan tulee olemaan elokuun 18. pvä ajettava La Polynormande (1.1)


PS Lähetys Clasica San Sebastianista on näillä näkymin klo 16.30-18.30.

----------


## Pexi

> "Vaujany en Oisans"
> ...
> on äskettäin ollut joukkueen treenileireillä Vaujanyssa ja Oisansissa



Se "Vayjany en Oisans" on yksi kylä, niinku "Vayjany Oisansissa". Ei mitenkään kaksi eri paikkaa, eikä kaksi eri treenileiriä monikossa. Kyseessä oleva Vayjany on siinä Alpe d'Huezin vieressä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Pakotan naamalleni iloisen ilmeen ja valehtelen kirkkain silmin olevani kiitollinen korjauksesta ja selityksestä. Silti on pakko ihmetellä mikseivät ranskalaiset voi olla niin kuin ihmiset ja kirjoittaa "Vaujany-en-Oisans", jolloin hätäisinkään ja ainoastaan Bessansista edes kuullut hölmö ei erehtyisi lukemaan "Vaujany et Oisans"! 

Mikään ei kuitenkaan selitä sitä miten onnistuin laittamaan treenileirin monikkoon, kun tiesin vallan hyvin jo Jaakon Strava-seuraajanakin ettei hän olisi koti-Suomesta ja Ruokolahdesta Ranskaan palattuaan mitenkään ehtinyt useammalle kuin yhdelle treenileirille.

Ehkä on joka tapauksessa parasta että jatkossa pitäydyn niissä kielissä joita osaan edes sen verran ettei luetun ymmärtäminen ole pelkkää arvailua ja jätän ranskankielisen median seuraamisen ja mahdollisen raportoinnin niille jotka kieltä osaavat. Olisi pitänyt ottaa lakki nöyrään käteen ja lusikka kauniiseen käteen ja alunperinkin lukea ja linkata englanninkielinen versio kun sellainen kerran oli olemassa.


PS Ihan oikeasti: ranskaa hyvin osaavaa, maata ja sikäläistä pyöräilyelämää ja systeemiä tuntevaa kaveria tullaan aivan varmasti jatkossakin tarvitsemaan tässä ketjussa, joten uskallan toivoa että olet aktiivisesti mukana toivottavasti hyvässä ja pitkään jatkuvassa meiningissä!


PPS Jaakko Hänninen on noteerattu ja hänen ammattilaisuransa avausta seurataan kiinnostuneina muuallakin kuin meillä Suomessa: esimerkiksi tanskalaisen pyöräilysivuston feltet.dk:n asiantuntija (ja todella pitkiä ja perusteellisia pohjustuksia, kisaesittelyjä ja analysejä kirjoittava) Emil Axelgaard mainitsee "og så skal det blive interessant at se den finske komet *Jaako Hanninen* i sit første løb som professionel".

----------


## pulmark

Hänninen Classica San Sebastianiassa 46. 6min kärjestä. Gallopin paras AG2R 35, puoli minsaa Jaakkoa nopeammin. Mun mielestä ihan hyvä alku ammattilaisuralle. QuickStepin junnu Evenepoel voitti koko kisan. Irtosi viimeisessä nousussa kahden kuskin vajaan minuutin hatkasta ja ajoi sitten loppulaskun ja tasaisen yksin. Hyvä suoritus sekin.

Lopputuloksia:

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...an/2019/result
https://www.klasikoa.eus/Classification/2/0

Katsoin kisasta viimeiset 15km. Jaakkoa en lähetyksessä havainnut, koska näytettiin vaan kärkeä.

----------


## OJ

Mun mielestä paremmin kuin hyvin avattu proffaura. Tosin tiimiltä ei mennyt ihan putkeen kun varmaan podium paikka oli hakusessa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ei AG2R:kään löytänyt kisasta sen positiivisempaa kerrottavaa tai muuta uutisoivaa kuin Jaakko Hännisen hyvin sujuneen avauksen:


Pour sa 1ère course avec l'équipe, Jaakko Hanninen termine dans le peloton.

Our riders couldn't fight with Evenepoel today. For his 1st race with the team, Jaakko Hanninen finishes with the bunch.


(Pääjoukon mukana maaliin ajamisesta voidaan mielestäni aivan perustellusti puhua, vaikka se ajoikin vasta sijoista 36 ja siitä eteenpäin ja tuli maaliin kuusi minuuttia sen kisan voittaneen ihmelapsen jälkeen. Jaakko oli Gallopinin jälkeen tuloslistassa toinen tiimin ajajista, muita ei siihen pääjoukkoon ollut jäänyt. Toki voi olla että muiden apukuskien voimat olivat menneet Gallopinin mahdollisuuksien ylläpitoon ja että Jaakolle määrätty tehtävä oli keskittyä enemmän oman kilpailukokemuksensa vahvistamiseen - mutta tällainen arvelu on luutavasti sitä aivan turhaa suomalaista vähättelyä!)


PS Korjaan nyt itse itseäni eli aikoinaan kun uutisoitiin Jaakon siirtyvän AG2R:ään seuraavalla kaudella (eli tänä vuonna) mutta vasta elokuun alussa, pidin itsestään selvänä että ammattilaissopimus oli kirjoitettu sellaiseksi että hän on tämän kauden loppuun "stagiairena" ja siirtyy "oikean prokuskin" asemaan kauden 2020 alusta alkaen. Mutta olin - ehkä vähemmän yllättäen - tässä asiassa täysin väärässä, mikä selvisi itselleni kun nyt esiteltiin ranskalaisten tallien uudet eli tämänvuotiset stagiairet (joita muuten on yhteensä 22) eikä Jaakko ole AG2R:n kolmen stagiairen joukossa. Ihan hyvä niin!

----------


## Laroute

Seuraavaksi herätyskello soimaan 18.8, jolloin Jaakko ajaa La Poly Normandessa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Joskus sitä miettii että mitä ****** varten näihin ketjuihin viitsii jotain infoa laittaa :Cool:  :Sarkastinen:  :Leveä hymy:  Mutta eihän siitä ole haittaa eikä vahinkoa kenellekään vaikka samoista asioista kerrotaan useampaan kertaan - ja ehkä on jopa hyvä että että samasta kisasta kerrotaan käyttäen molempia sen nimestä käytettäviä kirjoitustapoja :Kieli pitkällä:  :Hymy: 


Mutta ihmetellääänpä tässä samalla hieman sitä että seuraava kisa on vasta kahden viikon päästä. Siis jos ajatellaan että kun kalenterista löytyisi kijoja ja kisakokemuksen hankkiminen olisi tässä vaiheessa milteipä ykkösasia ja samalla sopivaa treeniä. Voi tietenkin olla että ajatellaan jo pitemmälle ja paras mahdollinen treeni juuri nyt on jotakin muuta ja että joukkueella on esimerkiksi joku treenileiri tai vastaava eikä Jaakon tarvitse kahta viikkoa yksin ajella...

----------


## pulmark

Hänninen Vueltaan, näyttäis olevan yksi paikka AG2R vapaana... aina voi unelmoida  :-)

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...9/gc/startlist

Tuskin vielä tänä vuonna, mutta kenties jo ensi vuonna johonkin pitempään etappikisaan kun kehittyy.

----------


## Laroute

> Joskus sitä miettii että mitä ****** varten näihin ketjuihin viitsii jotain infoa laittaa Mutta eihän siitä ole haittaa eikä vahinkoa kenellekään vaikka samoista asioista kerrotaan useampaan kertaan - ja ehkä on jopa hyvä että että samasta kisasta kerrotaan käyttäen molempia sen nimestä käytettäviä kirjoitustapoja
> 
> 
> Mutta ihmetellääänpä tässä samalla hieman sitä että seuraava kisa on vasta kahden viikon päästä. Siis jos ajatellaan että kun kalenterista löytyisi kijoja ja kisakokemuksen hankkiminen olisi tässä vaiheessa milteipä ykkösasia ja samalla sopivaa treeniä. Voi tietenkin olla että ajatellaan jo pitemmälle ja paras mahdollinen treeni juuri nyt on jotakin muuta ja että joukkueella on esimerkiksi joku treenileiri tai vastaava eikä Jaakon tarvitse kahta viikkoa yksin ajella...



Pahoitteluni, että minulta oli jäänyt unholaan tuo aiempi viestisi, missä mainitsit tuon 18.8. kisan. Toivottavasti en latistanut intoasi infon laittamiseen.

----------


## Laroute

Evenepoel taitaa olla myös aika tempperamenttinen kaveri. Sätti kovin tätä toista irtiotossa ollutta kaveria, kun nousivat mäkeä ylös.

----------


## pulmark

Twitteristä löydettyä:

Jaakko Hännisen seuraavat kilpailut: 18.8. La Poly Normande (Ranska - luokitus 1.1) ja 21.8.-24.8. Tour du Limousin (Ranska - luokitus 2.1). 
Hänninen ajaa MM-kisoissa U23-luokan maantiekisan, mikäli Suomi saa villin kortin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Polynormanden voitto tuli Hännisen joukkueelle. Parin vuoden takainen, taisi olla Bergenissä ajettujen kisojen U23-maailmanmestari Benoit Cosnefroy. Ensimmäisen kisansa Tour de Francen jälkeen ajanut Cosnefroy oli aktiivisesti tekemässä irtiottoja, sitten 31 ajajan kärkiporukasta irroneessa kahdeksan ajajan hatkassa, josta lähti ylivoimaiseen loppukiriin jä vähän ennen viimeistä kilometriä. 

Jaakko Hänninen jäi pelotonin pääosaan siinä vaiheessa kun se ratkaisu tapahtui. Varmaankin johtuen pitkälti siitä miten sattui siinä vaiheessa olemaan sijoittunut. Maaliin parinkymmenen ajajan porukassa 7 min voittajan jälkeen, 49. pari sijaa vielä Cofidisin paitaa kantavan Nacer Bouhannin perässä.

Tour du Limousin on nelipäiväinen etappikisa joka ei pidä sisällään vuorinousuja mutta voimakkaasti kumpuileva maasto tarkoittaa sitä että osuuksilla voi olla enemmän nousumetrejä kuin jollain vuoristossa ajettavalla mäkietapilla.

----------


## josku

> Tour du Limousin on kolmipäiväinen etappikisa joka ei pidä sisällään vuorinousuja mutta voimakkaasti kumpuileva maasto tarkoittaa sitä että osuuksilla voi olla enemmän nousumetrejä kuin jollain vuoristossa ajettavalla mäkietapilla.



Onko siis niin, että Jaakko ajaa täällä? Koitin katsella sivuja, mutta en löytänyt osallistujalistaa, eikä myöskään tiimin sivuilla ole tästä vielä mitään.

----------


## josku

Kiitos tarkennuksesta!
Ja niinhän tuo näkyy juuri tulleen tiimin twitter striimiin

----------


## Firlefanz

Kuvia - isojakaan - ei mielestäni voi tässä ketjussa ja tässä vaiheessa Jaakko Hännisen ammattilaisuraa olla liikaa:

----------


## Firlefanz

Nyt lähinnä vain pieneksi huviksi, mutta kilpailujahan voi suorien televisiolähetysten tai streamien sijasta tai niiden puuttuessa jollain tapaa seurata myös live tickerinä tai kuten ranskaksi näköjään sanotaan directinä: https://www.directvelo.com/direct/42...mousin-etape-1

Reilut 40 km ensimmäistä osuutta jäljellä, kärjessä kolmen miehen hatka, jota pääjoukko alkaa ottaa kiinni, eroa vähän päälle 2 min. Julien El Farès (Delko Marseille Provence) on juuri karannut irtiottokavereiltaan...

...jotka kuitenkin ajoivat hänet kiiinni. Mutta hatkakin on käytännössä ajettu kiinni, reilu 30 km maaliin, pääjoukko seuraa kahta jäljellä olevaa karkulaista n. 10 s päästä...

----------


## Firlefanz

16h36                          Jaakko HANNINEN _(AG2R La Mondiale)_ avait chuté et a effectué son retour dans le peloton.

Jaakko on mennyt nurin tai käynyt kyljellään, mutta onnistunut palaamaan pääjoukkoon.

----------


## Firlefanz

No niin. Eilen voitto meni Total diret Energien Ranskan ympäriajossa varmasti omasta mielestäänkin hieman epäonnistuneelle ja sen jälkeen Arctic Tour of Norwayssa jo taas paremmin ajaneelle ja kymppisakkiin sijoittuneelle Lilian Calmejanelle. AG2R La Mondialen Benoit Cosnefroy oli ehkä vähän merkitty mies mutta pääsi kolmanneksi palkintopallille. Jaakko Hänninen tuli maaliin loppua kohti venyneen ja katkenneenkin pääjoukon jälkimmäisessä, noin 30 ajajan, puoliskossa, seuranaan joukkueen ajajista Larry Warbasse ja Nans Peters, sijoitus 49. 

Tänään lähdetään 182 km pituiselle tasamaaosuudelle tai oikeammin sen 4,5 km pituiselle "parcours fictifille" - Peter Selin taisi käyttää termiä "kunniastartti"? - Suomen aikaa klo 13.15 https://www.directvelo.com/direct/42...mousin-etape-2

----------


## Firlefanz

17h00                          Le néo-pro Jaakko HANNINEN _(AG2R La Mondiale)_ a pris la tête du peloton.



Kun maaliin oli enää alle 10 km, ruskeapöksyt nousivat pääjoukon kärkeen ja Jaakkokin nähtiin keulamiehenä. Massakirissä voitto meni kuitenkin Baskimaahan: Mikel Aristi Gardoki otti kauden toisen voittonsa. Benoit Cosnefroy oli kolmas kuten eilenkin. Lilian Calmejane jatkaa johtajan paidassa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tänäänkin AG2R La Mondiale ajoi joukkueena kapteenilleen Benoit Cosnefroylle, joka ottikin komean etappivoiton vajaan kilometrin kirillä ja siirtyi samalla kokonaiskilpailussa 11 s johtoon ennen Lilian Calmejanea. (ALM) siirtyi kärkeen tekemään töitä kun maalliin oli reilut neljäkymmentä kilometriä ja joutui niitä myös tekemään, sillä hatkalla joka oli edellispäiviä vahvempi oli siinä vaiheessa yli neljän minuutin kaula.

Jaakko Hänninen tuli taas niinsanotusti ynnä muiden joukossa maaliin, sijoitus 49. yli 6 min voittajasta jääneenä, seuranaan tallin ajajista Larry Warbasse ja Aurélien Paret-Peintre.

kuva on poistettu

----------


## Laroute

Eilen Jaakko oli jo näyttävästi ajamassa irtiottoa kiinni. Tänään vieläkin kovemman oloisessa roolissa, koska tänään kaikki kärjen tuntumassa olevat kipparit yrittivät parhaansa lopussa. Veikkaanpa, että tässä kisassa Jaakko antoi vahvan näytön, että hänen valintansa oli hyvä. Mahdollisesti uhrautumisellaan tienasi jonkun isomäkisen yhden päivän 1.2. kisan kipparin paikan.

Ikävä kolari loppukirissä.

----------


## Laroute

Jaakko aloitti tänään viisipäiväisen Tour Poitou- etappiajon. Pääjoukossa tänään maaliin, 8 sekuntia voittajalle jääneenä ja sijalla 57.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tour Poitou--Charentes (en Nouvelle-Aquitaine) on nelipäiväinen, 27 au 30 aout (eli tiiistaista perjantaihin), vaikka  osuuksia onkin viisi. Torstaina näet ajetaan kaksi osuutta, ensin 110  km etappi ja sitten 23 km aika-ajo.

AG2R La Mondialen kapteenina ajaa Tony Gallopin. Joukkueet tässäkin  kisassa ovat enimmäkseen Ranskasta ja lisänä Pro Conti-tason joukkueita.  Kokonaisuutena ja nimimiesten osalta ei ehkä yhtä kovatasoinen kuin  Tour du Limousine. 

https://www.directvelo.com/actualite...es-les-engages

----------


## Firlefanz

Tämänpäiväiselläkin osuudella AG2R La Mondiale oli näkyvässä roolissa pääjoukkoa vetämässä, mutta aivan kuten eilenkin joukkue jäi ilman palkintopallipaikkaa. Tony Gallopin taisi yrittää pitkää irtiottoa vajaat 15 km ennen maalia mutta se jäi lyhyeksi. Pelotonissa taidettiin mennä joukolla nurin hieman kolmen kilometrin merkin jälkeen ja toinen pienempi kasa syntyi maalialueella. Ei ole tietoa kärsineistä tai mahdollisista loukkaantumisista.

Jaakko Hänninen oli lähdössä Directvelon valokuvaajan kohteena, ilmeisesti muita vaaleammat hiukset ja vielä poikamainen naama vangitsivat - tai sitten hän oli sangen tietoinen siitä että kyseessä on eräs ranskalaistallin tulevaisuudentoivoista:

kuva on poistettu


Korjaus ja lisäys: kasoista ensinmainittu sattui ennen kolmen kilometrin merkkiä (eikä siis sen jälkeen) joten lopputuloksiin syntyi senkin takia eroja toisin kuin eilen jolloin Jaakkokin tuli maaliin samalla ajalla voittajan, Cofidisin Christophe Laporten, kanssa. Tänään Jaakon loppuaika oli toista minuuttia toisenkin osuuden voittaneen Laporten aikaa heikompi (eli hän varsin mahdollisesti jäi kasan taakse).

Huomenna on mielenkiintoinen päivä eli ajetaan nykyaikana ja tällä tasolla kai melkoisen harvinaiseen tapaan kaksi osuutta samana päivänä. Hännisellä tuskin on muuta tavoitetta kuin lähteä tekemään hyvää suoritusta ja katsoa mihin se riittää. 23 km lienee kuitenkin aika-ajoksi lyhyenäkin niin pitkä matka minuutin-puolentoista tappio voittajalle olisi vielä kohtuullinen tulos?

----------


## Firlefanz

Niille joille "livetickerin" seuraaminen tuottaa huvia (ja joita se mahdollisestimuuten kiinnostaa): päivän ensimmäisen osuuden ("La 3e étape du Tour Poitou-Charentes en Nouvelle-Aquitaine (2.1) se  dispute ce jeudi matin entre Châtellerault et Pleumartin (Vienne), sur  une distance de 110,7 kilomètres.") départ fictif tapahtuu Suomen aikaa klo 10.05 ja départ réel klo 10.15 (ja siinä välissä ajetaan 2,1 km pituinen parcours fictif :Cool: ) https://www.directvelo.com/direct/42...rentes-etape-3

Päivän toinen eli kilpailun neljäs etappi oli henkilökohtainen aika-ajo eli kuten ranskalaiset sanovat "kelloa-vastaan" ("un contre-la-montre individuel long de 23 kilomètres, disputé entre Leigné-les-Bois et Pleumartin (Vienne)") ja ensimmäinen lähtijä starttaa paikallista aikaa klo 15.00 ("Le premier coureur s'élancera à 15h00.") ja meillä kello näyttää silloinkin tuntia enemmän kuin Ranskanmaalla https://www.directvelo.com/direct/42...rentes-etape-4

----------


## Firlefanz

Kuva on poistettu

----------


## Teemu H

Aika-ajossa maantiepyörällä, niinkö?

----------


## Firlefanz

Presiis! Syytä moiseen en lähde arvelemaan, mutta olisiko käsivammahan vielä ollut ei vain kiusana vaan esteenäkin? Ajalla ja sijoituksella ei toki ollut tällä kertaa merkitystä, mutta kai kisakokemus TT-pyörällä olisi ollut jollain lailla hyödylllisempää? Vaikka onhan hyvä hakea maantiepyörälläkin parasta mahdollista "aika-ajoasentoa" ja tuntumaa siihen miltä tuntuu kun pitää väsyneenä vetää "lyhyt" matka yksinään "täysillä maaliin" - vaikkapa silmällä pitäen vuoristoetappia jolla maali ei olekaan huipulla vaan voitto ratkeaa vasta tasamaakilometrien jälkeen :Sekaisin: 

Tai sitten selitys on proosallisempi: ihan viime hetkellä tuli jokin tekninen murhe jota mekaanikot eivät ehtineet korjata joten oli ajettava maantiepyörällä...

Mutta oli selitys mikä tahansa, ajokalusto selittänee suurimman osan aikaerosta (4.47) voittajaan ja sijoituksesta (108./114) ja voitaneen arvella ettei Jaakko tapahtuneesta kovin suurta vammaa sieluunsa saanut.




PS Silmäilin läpi osuudelta olevat kuvat ja toinenkin AG2R:n kuski, Axel Domont, näkyy ajaneen maantiepyörällä ja ilman minkäänlaisia tempotankoja. Tosin toisin kuin Jaakolla hänellä oli sentään sopivammat kiekot, takana levy ja edessä sellainen arviolta 80-millinen. Hän jäi voittajalle 3.18.

----------


## Firlefanz

Direct Velon sivuilta löytyy Jaakko Hännisestä pieni mutta oikein mukava 29. pvä julkaistu juttu, josta me ranskaa osaamattomatkin saamme konekääntäjien kehittäjille kiitollisina jotain irti:

On paper, Jaakko Hänninen's presence at the Tour du Poitou-Charentes did not seem obvious before the event. Climber, the neo-pro does not really find a field at his convenience on the Poitou roads, where the sprinters and the riders usually share all the gains. The runner of AG2R La Mondiale has actually come to continue his apprenticeship of the high level, he is professional since the beginning of the month. "It's a race that is not great for me in terms of course, but I'm not here to make a result. The goal is to learn new things, and a way to run. Here we have Tony Gallopin and Alexandre Geniez to play the general. I am learning a lot with these riders ".

The bronze medalist at the 2018 Roads World Championships in Innsbruck has not had many happy moments so far this season (read here), but he is slowly regaining his level and smiling. "I had a difficult time but it's all behind me now. We must move on. I found good legs in recent weeks. I chained the Polynormande, the Limousin and here, recalls the one who had also participated in the Clasica San Sebastian earlier this month. This good block allowed me to find a good condition.

For his first days of racing with AG2R La Mondiale, the 22-year-old is not different. "It does not change much in the head. By cons, professional races are different, and more controlled. What marks me is the view of others. I feel the respect of the other riders for a WorldTour training. When you wear the AG2R La Mondiale jersey, you can easily find yourself at the front of the pack. The others do not have the same look as if you were driving for a Continental team, perhaps ", he detailed with DirectVelo, on the sidelines of the 2nd stage of the Tour du Poitou-Charentes.

This Thursday, Jaakko Hänninen will participate in the usual double stage of the TPC, with a short stage online in the morning, followed by a decisive individual time trial for the final overall classification, the same afternoon. The boy should not be at the top of the ranking, and for good reason. "I do not think I'm doing the clock right. It could be a test but I'm not here to play my card. It's better to keep up forces for Friday, where we'll probably have things to play. "

(Google Translate kääntää alkuperäistekstin suomeksikin, mutta kokemukseni mukaan tulos on silloin kovin usein vaikeammin ymmärrettävä - eikä vain paikoin - vähemmän järjellinen ja kaikin puolin rasittavampi lukea. Englanninkielinenkin käännös kannattaa yleensä lukea siten että lukee lauseen myös ranskaksi, koska kone ei aina osaa kääntää tuttujakaan termejä (esimerkiksi nyt vaikka "rouleur") tai se voi kääntää kieltolauseen merkityksen väärinpäin.)


Jaakko Hännisen tulevasta kisaohjelmasta en onnistunut löytämään tietoa, mutta oli miten oli, hän ei ole mukana AG2R La Mondialen ensi lauantaina alkavaan Tour of Britainiin tai sunnuntaina ajettavaan GP de Fourmiesiin ilmoittamissa joukkueissa. Mutta ehkäpä tässä välissä parasta treeniä ja valmistautumista myöhemmin syyskuussa vielä ajettavia kisoja varten on keskittyä ensin palauttavaan ja sitten valmistavaan harjoitteluun? :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

> Kuva on poistettu



Ihan oikein toimittu - ja en ihan pysyisi totuudessa jos väittäisin etten olisi itse omistanut pienintäkään ajatusta sille oliko minun sopivaa julkaista täällä kuvia joiden julkaiseminen ilman oikeudenomistajan lupaa on asiatonta ja jonkin verran väärinkin. Vaikken tietysti pitänyt kuvien postaamista foorumilla ketjussa jota en osaa kuvitella kovin laajalti luettavan edes silloin kun viestit ovat uusia ja kuvat ajankohtaisia minään julkaisemisena siinä mielessä kuin mitä sillä tarkoitetaan (vaan pikemminkin vähän samana kuin esittelisi kavereilleen jostain lehdestä leikkaamaansa ja seinälleen laittamaansa kuvaa).

Muistaakseni pohdin vaihtoehtona linkkiä, mutta joko en osannut suoraan oikeaan kuvaan johtavaa linkkiä tehdä tai sitten vain tuumasin ettei siinä mitään suurta tai merkityksellistä eroa ole. Mutta  tekijänoikeudet olisi pitänyt tunnustaa ja hyväksyä ja toimia niiden asettamien rajoitusten mukaan, vaikka asian olisi itse nähnyt toisin tai ei olisi sitä osannut itse ihan loppuun asti ajatellakaan.

Ja se on selvää että Fillarifoorumista vastaavalla päätoimittajalla tai viime kädessä kai kustantajalla ei ole muuta vaihtoehtoa kuin poistaa kuvat (ilman että jonkun pitää tulla Ranskasta asiasta huomauttamaan ja uhkaamaan seuraamuksilla).

Pahoittelen mokaani ja pyydän anteeksi sitä että aiheutin ylimääräistä ohjelmaa,

PS En silti osaa olla ajattelematta että olen epäsuorasti maininnoillani ja puffeillani tuonut sinne missä kuvat alunperin julkaistiin niin monta silmäparia joista mainostajat ymmärtääkseni jotain voivat maksaakin että siellä olisi voitu ottaa se tavalla tai toisella huomioon jos minut olisi niin sanotusti laitettu kahleisiin ja marssitettu oikeussaliin...


Hieman toisenlaiseen ja tämän ketjun seuraajille iloisempaan asiaan:






> Jaakko Hännisen tulevasta kisaohjelmasta en onnistunut löytämään tietoa,  mutta oli miten oli, hän ei ole mukana AG2R La Mondialen ensi  lauantaina alkavaan Tour of Britainiin tai sunnuntaina ajettavaan GP de  Fourmiesiin ilmoittamissa joukkueissa. Mutta ehkäpä tässä välissä  parasta treeniä ja valmistautumista myöhemmin syyskuussa vielä ajettavia  kisoja varten on keskittyä ensin palauttavaan ja sitten valmistavaan  harjoitteluun?



Varmaan Jaakolle itselleenkin on tullut pienenä yllätyksenä mutta kaikin tavoin ainoastaan pelkästään myönteisenä juttuna että mainittujen kisojen alustaviin lähtölistoihin tuli pieni muutos AG2R la Mondialen osalta: Gediminas Bagdonas ajaakin Tour of Britainin ja ikään kuin vapautuneen paikan saa suomalainen ensimmäisen kauden ammattipyöräilijä Jaakko Hänninen!

Lauantaina siis Brussels Cycling Classic ja sunnuntaina Grand Prix de Fourmies.

----------


## VesaP

Siis mitä helvettiä, julkaistaanhan täällä vaikka sun missä ketjussa  vaikka mistä repästyjä kuvia? Tyyliin ittekin useita Cyclingnewssin  kuvaa julkaissut täällä jne. Mikä pilkunviilaus tässä nyt takana? Joo, on varmaan aivan tarkasti ajateltuna laitonta laittaa jonkun kuva tänne, mutta kaikkihan siinä voittaa jos kuvaaja saa julkisuutta, Jaakko saa julkisuutta, AG2R tiimi saa julkisuutta kun tiimiasut näkyy täälläkin jne. Vähän (lue: PALJON) on tylsempi tämä(kin) ketju jos ei uskalla enää kukaan Jaskan kuvia tänne ees linkata jos sattuu moisiin netissä törmäämään.

----------


## Firlefanz

Mä näkisin että tässä asiassa voidaan nähdä vissi ero siinä ovatko kuvat pieniä vai isoja. Tai siis kuten tässä nimenomaisessa keississä olisi vielä ollut okei ja mennyt normaaliin ja hyväksyttävän ja ei-kaupallisen käytön puitteissa jos olisi laittanut kuvista sen pienemmän version (joka oli suoraan nähtävillä Direct Velon ja/tai kisajärjestäjän sivulla) eikä sitä isompaa (joka tuli näkyviin vasta kun klikkasi sen isompana näkyviin).

(Voi siinä myös olla vaikuttamassa jotain hienompia oikeudellisia juttujakin. Mutta mulle riittää se ohjeistus jonka tällä tavoin sain.)



Ja taas siihen tärkeämpään eli pyöräilylliseen puoleen: yleisen Jaakko Hännis-fanituksen ja -intoilun - johon on tietenkin kaikki syy ruveta - huumassa saattaa välillä unohtua että meillä on toinenkin prokuski miesten puolella. Eli senkin vuoksi voi olla paikallaan mainita tässä yhteydessä että Team Novo Nordisk ajaa molemmat nyt mainitut yhdenpäivän kisat ja mukana joukkueessa on, totta kai, Joonas Henttala!

----------


## FatBrolin

Apumiehen rooli tarjolla taas molemmissa, toivottavasti viimeistään Tour du Dubsissa (jos ajaa) saa ajaa vaikka vapaassa roolissa. Toi olis profiilin puolesta hyvä kisa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kaikki kisakilometrit WT-joukkueen ajopaidassa lienevät tässä vaiheessa sekä hienoja että hyväksi, mutta olet aivan varmasti oikeassa. Tour du Doubs ajetaan siis viikon päästä sunnuntaina ja reitti käy viimeisessä nousussa jo hiihtokeskuskorkeudella:



Ranskassa ovat oikeat kisajulisteetkin vielä arvossaan eikä kisajärjestäjän mielestäni tarvitse hävetä tämänvuotistakaan:

----------


## YocceT

> Siis mitä helvettiä, julkaistaanhan täällä vaikka sun missä ketjussa  vaikka mistä repästyjä kuvia? Tyyliin ittekin useita Cyclingnewssin  kuvaa julkaissut täällä jne. Mikä pilkunviilaus tässä nyt takana? Joo, on varmaan aivan tarkasti ajateltuna laitonta laittaa jonkun kuva tänne, mutta kaikkihan siinä voittaa jos kuvaaja saa julkisuutta, Jaakko saa julkisuutta, AG2R tiimi saa julkisuutta kun tiimiasut näkyy täälläkin jne. Vähän (lue: PALJON) on tylsempi tämä(kin) ketju jos ei uskalla enää kukaan Jaskan kuvia tänne ees linkata jos sattuu moisiin netissä törmäämään.



Joillakuilla on tehokkaammat lakiosastot kuin toisilla, tai herkempi suhtautuminen kuvien julkaisuun. 

Vakavasti puhuen, oikeampi tapa toki olisi linkittää alkuperäiseen lähteeseen, menisi kaikinpuolin oikein ja ilman että kenellekään tulee paha mieli.

----------


## Fillari-lehti

Copyright koskee kaikkea julkaisutoimintaa ja sillä suojellaan aivan oikeutetusti kuvan ottajan oikeuksia tuotokseensa. Nykymaailmassa tuppaa unohtumaan, että joku omistaa alkuperäisen kuvan ja niiden julkaiseminen ilman lupaa on kielletty myös tällaisella julkisella foorumilla. 
Oikea tapa on todellakin linkittää  alkuperäiseen lähteeseen.

----------


## OJ

Ei välttämättä saa neopro ajaa kovin vapaasti, mutta Jaakko on ilmeisesti hoitanut hommansa oikein asiallisesti tähän mennessä, eli mistä sitä tietää jos saisi ajaa jonkun loppukauden kisan ilman alkumatkan velvotteita.

Offarina, eikai tota Tour du Doubsin profiiliakaan saa julkaista ellei ole kysytty lupaa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ei tietenkään, se oli vähän sellainen lapsellinen temppu minun taholtani. Itse asiahan on täysin selvä. Kaikki nettiin laittaminen on julkaisemista ja tekijällä on oikeutensa. 

Se on vain jotenkin niin koomista että jos laittaa .jpg-päätteisen linkin ja joku sitä linkkaa on mahdollista että hän saa nähdäkseen saman minkä hän näkee ilman klikkausta jos laittaa sen saman .jpg-osoitteen semmoisten oikeanlaisten merkkien väliin. Jossain mielessä ainoa oikea viimeistä piirua myöten korrekti tapa olisi kertoa että täältä löytyy kuva Jaakko Hännisestä ja linkata esimerkiksi sille Direct Velon sivulle jolta löytyy linkki kyseisen päivän/kisan kuviin...


On-topic: sikäli kuin postaamillani kuvilla oli jokin sisältö tai viesti jonka halusin välisttää, se oli juuri että kyseisissä kisoissa joissa AG2R La Mondiale oli keskeisessä asemassa kun hatkaa ajettiin kiinni, niin Jaakko oli siellä ajamassa muiden ruskeapöksyjen joukossa pelotonin keulilla ja ainakin yhdessä kuvassa (vai oliko se maininta directissä?) aivan porukan kärjessä. 

(Nämä jaksot sijoittuivat tietenkin kisan loppupuolelle, mutta velvoitteesta ja joukkueen edun ja kapteenin asettamisesta kaikin tavoin ensisijaiseksi oli tietenkin kysymys. Mutta eihän neo-prota ole tarkoitus ajattaa samalla lailla tyhjäksi kuin kokenutta apukuskia silloin kun sellaista panosta tarvitaan.)

----------


## VesaP

> Offarina, eikai tota Tour du Doubsin profiiliakaan saa julkaista ellei ole kysytty lupaa.



Mites esim Lotan ketju. Monta kuvaa Lotasta. Hänestä saa linkata kuvia mutta ei Jaakosta?

----------


## fiber

> Offarina, eikai tota Tour du Doubsin profiiliakaan saa julkaista ellei ole kysytty lupaa.



off-off: selittävä kaavamainen piirros ei ylitä teoskynnystä eli voi julkaista. Onneksi näitä aakkosten kirjaimiakin saa käyttää royalty-vapaasti, vaikka esimerkiksi A on varmastikin teoskynnyksen ylittävä luova tulkinta apis-härän päästä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Mä en halunnut tuoda teoskynnystä enkä koko teoskäsitettä lisäämään ketjun offtopicpitoisuutta, rajoituin viittaamaan "hienompiin oikeudellisiin juttuihin", mutta graafinen esityskin voi sen halvatun kynnyksen ylittää. 

Ja se mikä on hyväksyttävää käyttöä jota ei voi katsoa vapaata siteeraamisoikeutta ylittäväksi ja tekijänoikeuksia loukkaavaksi riippuu pitkälti siitä miten ja missä yhteydessä kuvaa tai piirrosta käytetään. 

Sitten on semmoinenkin seikka kuin että joka tapauksessa on asiallista ja voi olla pakolliseksi katsottavaakin mainita kenelle copyright kuuluu ja liittää mukaan linkki kuvan julkaisijan sivulle.

Kolmanneksi (vai onko tämä jo neljänneksi?) asia riipuu ja roikkuu siitä millaisen tahdon oikeudenomistaja on kenties esittänyt tai millaisen käyttöoikeuden kuvilleen ne julkaistessaan antanut. 



Tämä viimeksi mainittu oli kai se kenkä joka erityisesti puristi tässä ketjussa julkaisemieni kuvien suhteen: DirectVelo vetää ilmeisen tiukkaa, kenties jopa poikkeuksellisen tiukkaa linjaa (johon sillä lienee täysi oikeus eikä vain Ranskan lakien mukaan tai niiden vaikutuspiirissä). Jos vielä kiinnostaa, sivulta https://www.directvelo.com/mentions-legales kohdan "Propriété intellectuelle" alta löytyy luettavaa (tai käännätettävää ja sitten ehkä luettavaakin).




PS Mä lupaan palata ketjuun sitten kun on jotain Jaakosta kerrottavaa tai uutisoitavaa  - ja jos kukaan muu ole jo sitä viitsinyt tehdä. 


PPS Nyt kun olemme kaikki varmaankin saaneet nähdäksemme riittävän annoksen kuvia Jaakosta ajamassa World Tourin ehkä klassisimmassa asussa en ehkä jatkossa tunne tarvetta julkaista niitä täällä. Linkkejäkään en välttämättä rupea enää laittamaan, mutta jos jollakin riittää intoa tai harrastusta, niin aivan varmasti klikkaan ja käyn katsomassa :Cool:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## josku

Brussel Classics 2019 Jaakko Hänninen 131, Joonas Henttala DNF.

----------


## Firlefanz

Toivottavasti Joonas Henttalan keskeytystä Brysselissä ei aiheuttanut kolari ja loukkaantuminen vaan syynä on ollut jokin pienempi vaiva tai riesa - tai sitten se on ollut osin tai täysin suunniteltu juttu,


Jaakko Hänninen sen sijaan kuvasi omaa kisaansa sellaisena kuin mäkimies sen koki: https://twitter.com/JaakkoHanninen/s...55733399068672

Jaakolla on Instagram-tilikin ja sieltä löytyy muutama kuva ylempänä mainitusta etappikisasta, mm. aika-ajo-osuudelta: https://www.instagram.com/p/B1y4ZQKiysQ/

----------


## josku

Grand Prix de Fourmies.
Henttala 73.
Hänninen 74.
Jaakko tuli maaliin 2 sekuntia Joonaksen jälkeen
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...-fourmies/2019

----------


## häggens

Eurosport Playerin tallenteen mukaan AG2R:n Benoît Cosnefroy oli hatkaryhmässä miltei koko kisan, joten loppujoukkueella ei ollut vetohaluja.

Nacer Bouhanni teki taas tyypillisen kirinsä ja kauden komeimmat piruetit kaatuessaan. Onneksi ei mennyt montaa samalla. Töniminen teki oikein pahaa katsella.

Tämä ja alamäkeen tehty kiriveto katkoi pääjoukkoa ihan lopussa, siksi Jaakko ja Joonas tulivat sen puolisen minuuttia voittajan jälkeen.

----------


## FatBrolin

Jaska Tour du Doubsin alustavalla lähtölistalla. Joukkue näytästää sille, että nyt annetaan nuorille vapaat kädet huseerata. Champoussin, Jorgenson ja Hänninen luultavasti kaikki enemmän tai vähemmän vapaassa roolissa. Champoussin varmaan näistä tällä hetkellä parhaassa iskussa, mutta kisahan sen sitten näyttää. Kuten jo aiemmin todettiin, niin profiilin puolesta tulee vähän vaihtelua näihin viimeisimpiin flättikisoihin.

----------


## Fillari-lehti

Ainakin osa Lotan kuvista oli yhtä lailla "varastettuja". Minä en kuitenkaan kahlaa läpi jokaista tänne lähetettyä viestiä ja sattuivat nuo Jaakko Hännisen kuvat osumaan silmiin. Käskin siis Jannen puhaltaa pelin poikki. Ei tässä tyhjää kiukutella vaan noudatetaan lakia, joka on melko sama kaikissa EU-maissa. Piste! 
Keskustelu Jaakosta jatkukoon ilman tätä sivujuonnetta ja toivottavasti jalat puhuvat tulevissa kisoissa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Sanontaan toki kuuluvat vain jalat, mutta sanotaan nyt jalat *ja* pää. Mulle on muodostunut sellainen käsitys että Jaakon menestymismahdollisuuksia ei ainakaan ihan heti tule rajoittamaan henkisen vahvuuden tai tietyn kilpailuälykkyyden puute.

Mutta sivujuonteeseen pääsyyllisenä: ymmärtääkseni lukijat eivät ole hekään kiukutelleet tai halunneet asettaa tehtyjä toimenpiteitä tai noudatettavaa linjaa millään tavoin kyseenalaiseksi (ja minä varmasti kaikista vähiten), mutta lienee luonnollista että asiaa toivottavasti kaikille valaissutta keskustelua syntyi - ja sen pituinen se.


Pienenä muistutuksena: DirectVelo seuraa tapansa mukaan kilpailua "directinä", sunnuntaina yhden aikoihin ollaan jo liikkeellä: https://www.directvelo.com/direct/43...-du-doubs-2019

----------


## jussicolombia

Taaltakasin on aika hankalaa ymmartaa kuinka hemmetin hukassa olette Jaakkonne kanssa ��
En tieda miten, mutta jotenkin siella suomessa menee maailma sekaisin, kun voitetaan latkan ns. mm. Tai joku hemmetin pukki tekee maalin englannin valoiliigasta vahaisemmassa.
Nyt teilla on Jaakko, joka ei ole GT tasolla yhtaan mitaan.
Samaan aikaan samanikaiset voittaa GT etappeja, voittaa jopa tourin.
Camoon kaverit, ryhdistaytykaa ja ottakaa homma niinkuin se on. 
Suomi on mukava máa, hauska saunoa ja pulahtaa jarveen. Muuten hyttysenpaska siella saastuneessa itameressa.
Provosoitukaa ��

----------


## Firlefanz

En provosoitunut. Ei kukaan yksinkertaisesti jaksa provosoitua mistään noin tyhmästä, laiskasti ajatellusta, etäisyyden tai perinteisen ulkosuomalaisen kohottautumisen aiheuttamasta jokseenkin totaalisesta ohiymmärtämisestä ja väärintulkinnasta.

Varoitus: seuraava kommentti on tyyppiä jonka jotkut kokevat henkilökohtaisena hyökkäyksenä tai loukkaavana, vaikkei se kohdistu henkilöön (jota en tietenkään yhtään tunne) vaan foorumipersoonaan eli valittuun kirjoitustyyliin ja tapaan käydä keskustelua).

Sä et voi oikeasti olla noin tyhmä!

----------


## Paolo

^^ Nyt on Kolumbian poika kyllä vääntänyt postauksensa maansa tuotteiden vaikutuksen alaisena! :-D

----------


## Grandi66

Miksi ei saisi hehkuttaa? Onko Suomella niin paljoa pro-tason kuskeja muihin maihin verrattuna että ei sais hehkuttaa? Jos meillä miehissä kaksi (2) ammittikuskia ja naisissa yksi. Ne voitot on vähissä muihin maihin verrattuna ja harrastaja määrään myös. Mie hehkutan kyll täysillä. Kyll Jaakko vielä ottaa voittoja kun oppii ja kehittyy. Mutta jokainen tyylillään.

Lähetetty minun K10 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Taimo M.

Voikohan olla niin että jussicolombia onkin oikeasti Nairo salanimellä ja suivaantui itse kun tuli vähän tylyä tekstiä Vuelta topikissa? :Hymy: 
Kyllä, herneitä kiitos.

----------


## FP3

> Voikohan olla niin että jussicolombia onkin oikeasti Nairo salanimellä ja suivaantui itse kun tuli vähän tylyä tekstiä Vuelta topikissa?
> Kyllä, herneitä kiitos.



Tämä keskustelu on erittäin kehittävää...

----------


## Laroute

Onko kukaan löytänyt Tour Du Doubs live streamia?

----------


## Firlefanz

Niistä mitään tiedä, mutta onhan kuuluuhan se Coupe de Franceen joten aivan varmasti se televisioidaan. Eikös urheilulehti L'Equipellakin ole oma maksu-TV-kanava?

Tilanne on se että maaliin on jotain 20 km, viimeinen ja legendaarisin nousu jäljellä, alkuperäinen hatka ajettu kiinni parikymmentä kilometriä sitten, uudessa hatkassa seitsemän ajajaa, mukana FatBrolinin tietämä Clément Champoussin ja muista ainoana tuttuna nimenä Groupama-FDJ:n Stefan Küng, hatkalla oli kaulaa 40 s mutta ensin Arkea-Samsicin ja sitten Total Direct Energien vetämänä peloton on puolittanut sen... https://www.directvelo.com/direct/43...-du-doubs-2019 ...enää 12 s...

----------


## FatBrolin

Jaakko oli osa tuota viimeistä porukkaa joka iski lopulta irti ja mies maaliin neljäntenä! Aivan mahtavaa. Näyttää siltä, että kunto noita kauden viimeisiä kisoja ajatellen on enemmän kuin kohdallaan. Heti kun sai ajaa itselleen, niin tulosta tulee. Se on mukava huomata.

----------


## Laroute

Hienoa Jaakko! Siitä se ura urkenee!

----------


## JTJ

Aika hurjan näköinen maaliintulo. Hännisen vieressä ajaneelta Simon Pellaudilta tippuu ohjaustanko juuri ennen maalia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiQLizWRj1I

----------


## häggens

> Aika hurjan näköinen maaliintulo. Hännisen vieressä ajaneelta Simon Pellaudilta tippuu ohjaustanko juuri ennen maalia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiQLizWRj1I



Haarukka meni poikki. Se notkui koko sprintin ajan. Lähellä oli ettei työntänyt Jaakkoa aitoihin. Jaakon piti antaa vastaan olkapäätä.

----------


## häggens

TIEDOTE 16.9.2019


Jaakko Hännisen johdolla MM kilpailuihin

Suomen Pyöräily on valinnut joukkueen Yorkshiren MM kilpailuihin. Eniten odotuksia kohdistuu viime vuoden pronssimitalisti Jaakko Hänniseen, joka ajaa vielä U23 sarjassa. Mukaan lähtee myös Koreassa viikko sitten etappikilpailun voittanut Veeti Vainio sekä Samuli Öhman. Sarja heillä U19.
Kesällä sairastunut ja paluuta tekevä Lotta Lepistö ei lähde mukaan.
Toni Tähti valittiin maastopyöräilyn maratonin MM kisoihin Gracheniin, Sveitsiin

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakko Hänninen pääsee taas kuten sanonta kuuluu tositoimiin jo huomenna!

AG2R La Mondiale katsoi Jaakon hienon esityksen ja neljännen sijan tweetin arvoiseksi vaikka sunnuntaina tapahtui paljon muuallakin ja eilinen tweet kertoi hänen olevan mukana kun keskiviikkona ajetaan jo 60. kertaa Grand Prix de Wallonie (1.1). 209.5 km reitillä on viisi luokiteltua nousua, joista viimeisenä maalimäki Citadelle de Namur (jonka monet varmasti muistavat Tour de Francen osuuksilta 2012 ja 2015, tosin kummallakin kerralla reitin alkupuolella). Vaikka kisan loppu, yli kaksi kilometriä nousua ja kivettyä tietä, sopinee Jaakolle paremmin kuin Tour du Doubsissa (neljä viimeistä kilometriä laskua ja tasamaata), ei häntä sentään ole Wielerflitsin ennakkojutussa luettu suosikkien joukkoon. Luettelo GP de Wallonien voittajista ja palkintopallikuskeista eli urheiluselostajakielellä kunniataulukko onkin paljon ja nimenomaan kisan osin klassikkotyyppisestä kovuudesta kertova.


Lopuksi vielä hyvänä uutisena se että kisa nähdään Eurosportilla alkaen klo 16!


PS Suuresti arvostamani feltet.dk:n Emil Axelgaard kirjoittaa todella asiantuntevia (ja todella pitkiä) ennakkoesittelyjä ja jälkianalyysejä (joita lukeakseni olen melkeinpä opetellut tanskankielen). Hänen "Favoritterne" -listansa on sekin lähes aina pitkä, mutta se tuleekin nähdä enemmänkin niin että hän luettelee siinä mielestään seuraamisen arvoiset ajajat:

***** Jasper Stuyven
 **** Jasper de Buyst, Tony Gallopin
 *** Jonathan Hivert, Xandro Meurisse, Lilian Calmejane, Alexander Kamp, Odd Christian Eiking

 ** Elie Gesbert, Fabio Felline, Krists Neilands, Tom van Asbroeck,  Thomas Sprengers, Franck Bonnamour, Christophe Laporte, Jan Bakelants,  Jelle Vanendert, Baptiste Planckaert, Jerome Baugnies, Dimitri Claeys,  Bryan Coquard, Huub Duijn
 * Loic Vliegen, Cyril Gautier, Anthony Turgis, Niki Terpstra, Mads  Pedersen, Jens Keukeleire, Aime de Gendt, Quentin Pacher, Toms Skujins,  Nick van der Lijke, Dries de Bondt, Pierre Idjouadiene, Sean de Bie,  Jaako Hänninen, Kevin Ledanois, Piet Allegaert, Joao Almeida, Piotr  Havik


PPS Hänen aikaisemmat mainintansa Jaakko Hännisestä ovat olleet positiviisia, niin nytkin: "Ag2r har også stortalentet *Jaako Hänninen*, der viste form i Tour du Doubs, men som ikke passer til løbet og ligner en hjælper." Hän on aivan varmasti oikea: ensinnäkin GP de Wallonie sopii parhaiten puncheur-tyyppisille ajajille ja toisekseen AG2R La Mondiale ajaa mitä todenäköisimmin vain ja ainoastaan kapteenilleen, tosin Tony Gallopinin nykykunnosta voi sanoa enintään sen että se on pieni arvoitus, mutta luokkaahan hänellä on aivan varmasti: hän kuuluu aikaisempiin voittajiin (2016) ja lisäksi hänellä on kaksi kakkossijaa (2014 ja 2017).

----------


## FatBrolin

Emil Axelgaard ei ollut kuullutkaan Hännisestä ennen viime vuoden MM-kisoja, joten se siitä asiantuntemuksesta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Teemu H

No ei ollut Jaakosta varmaan kovin moni muukaan kuullut, mutta nyt on  :Hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

Tämän viestin päätarkoitus on herättää ne joilla on tilaisuus seurata GP de Wallonieta livenä alkaen klo 16.00, mutta kommentoidaan hauskaa väliheittoa vakavalla naamalla ja kysytään oliko muita kuin suomalaisia ja Ranskan (ylintä) amatööritasoa työnsä tai tehtävänsä vuoksi seuraavia asiantuntijoita, jotka olivat viime vuonna tähän aikaan kuulleet Hännisestä - saati sitten osasivat povata hänelle menestystä MM-kisoissa tai nopeaa siirtymistä ammattilaiseksi WT-tason joukkueeseen?

Hänninen herätti laajemmin huomiota lajia seuraavien keskuudessa vasta kun hän vajaata viikkoa ennen U23-MM-kilpailua voitti Tour du Gévaudan Occitanien. Vaikkei pro-talleista ollut mukana kuin AG2R La Mondiale, Direct Energie, Delko Marseille Provence KTM ja Vital Energie, hän löi lopussa Rein Taaramäen ja jätti tuloslistalla taakseen sellaisia nimiä kuin Geoffrey Bouchard, Angel Madrazo, Romain Sicard ja Lilian Calmejane. Näin ollen uskaltaisin veikata että jopa Axelgaard oli jollain tavalla sen noteetannut - vaikkei ehkä sitten osannutkaan ottaa häntä Innsbruckin suosikkiensa listalle. 

(Vai osasiko? Pitäisi varmaan tsekata... :Kieli pitkällä: )

----------


## FatBrolin

Oli mulla 15 euroa lyötynä Hänniselle kertoimella 251, joten bookkerit oli asian suhteen ainakin täysin kujalla  :Leveä hymy:  Odotin jonkunlaista tulosta jo Bergenistä ja sitähän saatiin, minun mielestä tuo oli jo paljon parempi suoritus, kuin moni ymmärtää. Jaakko tuli kärkiporukan mukana maaliin ja ja taakse jäi kymmennittäin nykyisiä WT-kuskeja, mukaanlukien kisan jonkunlainen etukäteissuosikki Halvorsen, Jasper Philipsen ja monia muita. Tuon kisan jälkeen juttelin (https://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyor...aakko-hanninen) Jaakon kanssa ja jo silloin oli selvää, että Innsbruck sopii profiilin puolesta melko täydellisesti ja jos vaan on hyvä kausi alla, niin kaikki on mahdollista. No, Jaakkohan oli yksi Ranskan amatöörikiertueen parhaimpia kuskeja, kuten näistä tuloksista : https://firstcycling.com/riderOld.php?r=37761&y=2018 näkyy ja homma huipentui tuohon yllä mainittuun Rein Taaramäen lyömiseen.

Jaakko sanoi ennen Innsbruckia, että parhaat renkaat mitä seurailla lienee Hircshi ja Lambrecht (RIP), joten aika hyvin oli mies kartalla ketä seurailla. Mm. Sosaa ja Pogacaria ei maininnut ollenkaan ja Jaakkohan tulikin molempia ennen maaliin. Pogacar oli ajanut MM-kisoihin mennessä niin helvetisti, että sinällään toi ei ollut mikään yllätys.

Ranskan amatöörikiertuetta kannattaa seurailla, sieltä nousee tasaisesti hienoja pyöräiliijöitä. Viimeisimpänä erimerkkinä Jaakon seurakaveri Geoffrey Bouchard, jota Hänninen itse povaili ammattilaiseksi siinä vaiheessa, kun kävivät DN1 -kisoissa kovia kamppailuja vastakkain. No, nythän mies tuli suurelle yleisölle täysin puskista ja voitti Vueltan mäkipaidan.

Mutta joo, saatat olla oikeassa tuosta noteeraamisesta, oisko se antanut sitten yhden tähden?  :Vink:  Tuo edellinen viesti oli vähän kieli poskessa heitetty, nimittäin Axelgaardin reittiennakot luen itsekin, ne on todella hyvin kirjoitettu. Suosikeista joutuu tosin usein olemaan vähän eri mieltä.

edit, lisäys. Toki Innbsruckissa ajaminen vaati vielä villin kortin hakemista, joten siitä pisteet asianosaisille, että olivat tarpeeksi ajoissa hereillä tuon suhteen.

----------


## Firlefanz

Linkataan täänekin Yorkshiren U23-lähdön alla julkaistu Ylen juttu "Nousukuntoinen Jaakko Hänninen haastajana MM-reitille, syksyn tärkeimmät tavoitteet odottavat Italian teillä: "Hienoa nähdä, että pystyy kiipeämään mäkeä koviakin kavereita vastaan."

PS Hienoa että voidaan toivoa että Jaakko nähdään Giro di Lombardiassa! Ajoipa hän kisaa missä roolissa tahansa - ja apukuskinahan hän sen varmasti ajaa, ajaa - niin mielestäni olisi ehdottomasti kyseessä niin Jaakon kuin suomalaisen maantiepyöräilyn kannalta eräänlainen kauden huipentuma.

----------


## FatBrolin

Jaakko alustavalla Giro dell'Emilian lähtölistalla https://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=29&y=2019&k=start

Profiilin puolesta sopii oikein mainiosti. Latourille tätä varmaan lähtökohtaisesti ajetaan, mutta toivotaan, että Jaska saa taas näyttää osaamistaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Yhteinen ystävämme Emil Axelgaardkin toteaa ensin että Latour on hieman laskeneesta syyskunnostaan huolimatta AG2R La Mondialen selvä kapteeni, mutta mainitsee lisäksi että "og så skal det blive meget interessant at se talentfulde Jaako Hänninen måle sig mod verdens bedste" - ja siinä hän on varmasti ihan oikeassa!

Giro dell'Emilia ajetaan siis huomenna lauantaina ja seuraavana päivänä ajetaan jo perinteisesti ikään kuin samaan pakettiin kuuluvana Gran Premio Bruno Beghelli, johon AG2R:kin lähtee täysin samalla kokoonpanolla - eli meillä on tilaisuus tai mahdollisuus nähdä Jaakko Eurosportin välittämänä molempina päivinä!


PS Näillä näkymin ensinmainitusta kisasta lähetys klo 16.00 Eurosport 2:lla ja viimeksimainitusta jälkilähetys klo 20.10 Eurosport 1:llä. Muutokset toki  mahdollisia ja Playerissa tietenkin kokonaan oma tarjontansa.

----------


## Firlefanz

38    Kangert Tanel EF Education First                              5:02
39    Clarke Simon    EF EducationFirst                              ,,
40    Chernetski Sergei    Caja Rural - Seguros RGA            ,,
41    Chevrier Clément    AG2R La Mondiale                        ,,
42    Sánchez Luis León    Astana Pro Team                       ,,
43    Hänninen Jaakko    AG2R La Mondiale                        ,,
44    Haig Jack    Mitchelton-Scott                                      ,,
45    Geoghegan Hart Tao    Team INEOS                           ,,
46    Carthy Hugh    EF Education First                               ,,

----------


## Firlefanz

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race.../2019/overview

http://www.ilgranpiemonte.it/en/


Kommentti: ei näytä huonolta Jaakkoa ja Il Lombardiaa ajatellen sekään että alustava lähtölista näyttää AG2R La Mondialen osalta tältä:

LATOUR Pierre
CHEREL Mikael
DOMONT Axel
FRANK Mathias
GASTAUER Ben
HANNINEN Jaakko
WARBASSE Lawrence

----------


## FatBrolin

Näemmä loppuu Oropaan tämän vuoden Gran Piemonte. Jospa sieltä nyt löytyisi sitä jalkaa, Champoun kanssa paras mäkimies tuosta porukasta. C'mon!

----------


## FatBrolin

Ineos veti sellaista kyytiä että ei jäänyt muille juuri jakoja. Jaakko kuitenkin kisan loppupuolella vielä porukoissa, mutta taisi siinä loppunousun alkaessa rueta jo vähän hitsaamaan, oli siinä vaiheessa viimeisten joukossa. Joukkuekaveri Nans Petersiltä hieno ajo ja lopulta kolmanneksi, joten sinällään kuitenkin ihan onnistunut päivä! Nyt vielä monumentti alta pois ja lomille  :Cool:

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakko Hännisen twiitti kertoo ehkä osasyyn siihen miksi kauden kaksi päätöskisaa sujuivat hänen kohdaltaan niinkuin ne sujuivat:

https://twitter.com/JaakkoHanninen/s...80030820061184


Mutta eilen käytiin jo ajamassa aamu- ja iltapäivälenkki varsin ajankohtaisella reitillä:

https://www.strava.com/athletes/4048714

----------


## pulmark

Jaakko Hänninen, Vuelta 2020:

https://www.twd.fi/?x118281=528535





> Pyöräilyn ainoa World Tour -suomalaisammattilainen, ranskalaisen AG2R La Mondiale -joukkueen Jaakko Hänninen palasi Espanjan harjoitusleiriltä Suomeen joulun viettoon mukanaan mukavia uutisia. Hän on mukana siinä joukkueen kahdeksikossa, joka ajaa Espanjan ympäriajon La Vuelta ciclista a Españan elo-syyskuussa. Viimeksi suomalainen pyöräilijä on nähty suurissa ympäriajoissa vuonna 2015, jolloin Jussi Veikkanen osallistui sekä Italian että Espanjan ympäriajoon.

----------


## Firlefanz

*Jaakko Hänninen (Fin)*

 – Tour de la Provence (13-16 February )
– UAE Tour (23-29 February )
– Volta Ciclista a Catalunya (23-30 March).

Eilen kerrottiin ne kolme kisaa joilla kukin ajaja tulee suunnitelmien mukaan avaamaan kautensa.


PS AG2R La Mondialen ensi kauden joukkueen niin sanottu virallinen esittely pidettiin Pariisissa jo aiemmin tässä kuussa:

The 2020 season in preview:
2 years of partnership with Eddy Merckx Bikes.
3 years of partnership with Levi's for everyday clothes.
8 nations represented in the team with France, Belgium, Italy,  Luxembourg, Switzerland, United States, Finland, and for the first time  Great Britain.
9 Grand Tour stage winners with Romain Bardet, Tony Gallopin, Alexandre  Geniez, Mathias Frank, Alexis Vuillermoz, Pierre Latour, Silvan Dillier,  Alexis Gougeard, and Nans Peters.
14 year age difference between Clément Champoussin and Stijn Vandenbergh, 22 and 36 in 2020.
23 years of partnership with AG2R LA MONDIALE.
29th season for the team, created in 1992.
28.51 years: the average age in the team.
38% of the team, 11 riders, from Chambéry Cyclisme Formation: Romain  Bardet, François Bidard, Clément Chevrier, Benoît Cosnefroy, Clément  Champoussin, Silvan Dillier, Axel Domont, Ben Gastauer, Pierre Latour,  Nans Peters, and Aurélien Paret- Painter.
87 days of racing for Tony Gallopin in 2019.
478 victories since the creation of the team in 1992.


PPS Pöh!  Johan ne avauskisat Jaakon osalta kerrottiinkin pulmarkin laittamassa linkissä, hän ei vain viitsinyt niitä foorumille listata :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakko Hännisen kilpailukauden avaukseen on enää kymmenen päivää!

Eilen Jaakko kävi ajamassa viisituntisen lenkin jolla nousumetrejä kertyi mukavasti 3627 m. Seurana oli tällä kertaa kolmannentoista ammattilaiskautensa aloittava ja nyt Team Total Direct Energien väreissä ajava Rein Taaramäe.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3065708330


PS Selittäviä tekijöitä toki on, mutta minusta on silti jotain korjaamisen varaa siinä että tätä kirjoittaessani Taaramäe oli saanut 181 peukkua mutta Hänninen vasta 59 :Sarkastinen:

----------


## pulmark

Tour de la Provence alkaa siis parin päivän päästä. 3. etappi lauantaina on etukäteen mielenkiintoisin. Miten Hänniseltä nousee tunnettu Mont Ventouxin mäki. Ventouxin yläosan tie on tähän aikaan talvesta vielä suljettu. Nousua Chalet Reynardsiin taitaa kertyä vajaa 10km.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...today/profiles

https://www.eurosport.co.uk/cycling/tour-la-provence/

AG2R joukkueesta Nans Peters on kärsinyt mononukleoosista, mutta odottelee innokkaana jo kilpailukauden alkua.

----------


## Warlord

Näkyisköhän tuo eurosport nordicilla?

Edit: eipä taida näkyä...

----------


## pulmark

^ https://tiz-cycling-live.io/stream.php

Tiz-cycling stream on yksi vaihtoehto.

Ohessa starttilista:

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...0/gc/startlist

mm. Nairo Quintanan ensimmäinen startti uudessa joukkueessa (Arkea Samsic).

----------


## UKP

"GCN racing" -youtube kanavalta tulee livenä. Tää kanava perustettu 7kk sitten ja tänä vuonna siellä on jo näkynyt kisoja mitä ei esim. eurosportilta ole tullut, joten seurantaan!

----------


## Teemu H

Tänään klo 16 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67PNiyq1DfE

Eurosportilla ja GCN:llä on muuten sama emoyhtiö Discovery Communications, ehkä pienemmät kisat valuvat sitä kautta Youtubeen. Vastaavasti Matt Stephens on työskennellyt juontajana kummassakin.

----------


## TPP

Eurosportplayerilta näkyy.

----------


## Kuhan

Hyvä, rauhallinen avaus kisaan eilen. Tänään profiili Jaakolle sopivampi. Oikeaan porukkaan vaan mukaan. Reitti/profiili: https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...today/profiles
Striimi: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQx_TyRSmsE

----------


## pulmark

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race.../stage-2-youth

Hänninen nuorissa kokonaiskilpailussa sijalla 14/52 kahden etapin jälkeen. AG2R:n Aurelien Paret-Peintre kolmas. Huomenna sitten Mont Ventoux maalimäkenä. Sääennuste lupaa aurinkoa ja lämpöasteita Bedoinissa jonka jälkeen nousu alkaa +15C max.

https://www.meteoblue.com/en/weather...france_3033900

Kooste 2. etapista:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tp-QjhXHBaE

----------


## Köfte

^ Täytyypä laittaa vekkari ennakkotulille ennen seuraavaa yötuuria.
Kaivelen aikataulun tarpeen sovitteluun.

----------


## pulmark

^ Ventoux oli tänään Quintanan mäki. Hänninen sijalla 32. 4:32 Quintanasta ja pari minuuttia joukkuekaverista Paret-Peintrestä joka 11.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...e/2020/stage-3

PS.  Quintanan aika tänään uusi ennätys verrattuna aikaisempiin TdF ajettuihin aikoihin:

http://www.stickybottle.com/latest-n...ain-armstrong/

----------


## plr

Aika paljon näkyy prokuskien tehotietoja Stravassa.

Tuossa linkki viimeisen 4,5 km:n pätkään.
https://www.strava.com/segments/7478242

Esimerkiksi Robert Gesink viimeinen 15 min 401 W keskiteho.

----------


## Kuhan

Hienosti Jaakko vetää! Kovia kuskeja jäi eilenkin taakse, kun katsoo tuloslistaa. Taas tänään etapin profiili hyvä Jaakolle... Tsemppiä!

----------


## pulmark

Hänninen lopulta lopputuloksissa 34 ja nuorten kisassa 12. Quintana voitti kokonaiskilpailun ennen Astanan kaksikkoa Vlasov ja Lutsenko. AG2R Paret-Peintre 11.

----------


## kurvaaja

Sunnuntaista alkaen Hänninen taas ajamassa. Nyt 2. UAE Tourilla Yhdistyneissä arabiemiirikunnissa https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...20/gc/overview. Nimimiehiä mukana, taitaa olla Chris Froomen ensimmäinen kisa viime vuoden loukkaantumisen jälkeen?

Näkyyköhän jostain nettikanavalta..

----------


## Paolo

> Näkyyköhän jostain nettikanavalta..



Eurosportilta tulee.

----------


## Laroute

On se vaan Jaakko lunastanut paikkansa tallin mäkimiehenä. Tänään tiimin paras hurjassa loppunousussa ja sijoitus 22. Hyvä Jaakko!

----------


## Kuhan

> Eurosportilta tulee.



Tulee siis vain Eurosportplayeriltä?

----------


## Paolo

> Tulee siis vain Eurosportplayeriltä?



Sieltä itse seuraan. 
Ohjelmatiedoissa on kanava Eurosport 1.  
Suorat lähetykset alkaen klo 12.45. Peter Selinin selostamina.

----------


## Paolo

Torstain etapin loppunousuna jälleen tuo samainen Jebel Hafeet.
Tämän päivän etapin piti alunperin päättyä Jebel Jaisin vuorelle, mutta rankkasateen aiheuttama maanvyörymä ja tien sortuminen pakottivat reittimuutokseen.

----------


## Paolo

Jaakon sijoitus tämän päivän UAE Tour-etapilla 34.
2.02 voittaja Pogacarista.

----------


## Kuhan

Hyvä kisa Jaakolta. Valitettavasti loppui kesken. Koronavirus löydetty italialaisista kuskeista. https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...r-is-cancelled

----------


## Dr TuKo

Jaakko tekee Twitter- videollaan vähän omaperäisempää voimaharjoitusta:

https://twitter.com/JaakkoHanninen/s...94172261683202

----------


## Kuhan

Asiallinen artikkeli Jaakosta: https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-11302315

----------


## Firlefanz

*AG2R LA MONDIALE en stages d’entrainement**8-23 juillet Lautaret. Altitude* François BIDARD, Geoffrey BOUCHARD, Tony GALLOPIN, Jaako HANNINEN, Aurélien PARET-PEINTRE, Clément VENTURINI



*Le calendrier de reprise de notre effectif* *HÄNNINEN Jaakko* CIC Mont Ventoux Dénivelé Challenge (6 août) 





https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...2020/startlist

http://www.denivelechallenges.com/parcours/

----------


## pulmark

Hänninen alustavasti mukana Tour de l'Ain joka alkaa pe 7.8, 3 päivän etappikisa joista 2 mäkisempää etappia:

https://www.tourdelain.com/en/pro-teams-riders/

Kisan lähtölistassa tällä hetkellä mukana mm. Bernal, Froome, Roglic, Dumoulin, Quintana.

----------


## Kuhan

Jaakko taas positiivisella asenteella: https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-11467272

----------


## pulmark

Huomenna sitten pyörähtää käyntiin kisa jossa Hänninen mukana. Huominen etappi on tasamaata, v-lopun etapit mäkisempiä. Kisa kai voi seurata ainakin Eurosportin kautta:

https://www.tourdelain.com/en/



Froomekin viivalla ja Dumoulin uudessa joukkueessa:

Ineos: Amador, Bernal, Castroviejo, Froome, Geoghegan Hart, G.Thomas
Jumbo-Visma: G.Bennett, Dumoulin, Gesink, Kruijswijk, T.Martin, Roglic

----------


## pulmark

Hänninen 1. etapilla maaliin pääjoukossa sijalla 35. Etapin voitti 21v neo-pro Andrea Bagioli DQT ennen Roglicia, Dumoulin 4. Pääjoukosta jäivät mm. Froome, Porte, Taaramäe, Gesink ja Amador. Froome tais tipahtaa pääjoukosta pyörän vaihdon takia.

Tulokset: https://www.tourdelain.com/wp-conten...02/Etape-1.pdf



Hänninen näyttää päivän kuvissa ajavan Eddy Merckx 525 vannejarruilla ja Mavicin kiekoilla.

----------


## Laroute

Tulee jännät päivät tänään ja huomenna, kun korkeuskäyrät näyttää etappien osalta olevan kuin nakutettuja Jaakon mäennousukyvyille. Huominen maalinousu on ihan kunnon mäki reilulla 1000 korkeusmetrin nousulla. Veikkaanpa, että siinä Jaakko saa näyttää parhaimpansa, olkoonkin hänen roolinsa joukkueessa mikä tahansa.

----------


## JTJ

Jaakko tänään irtiotossa!

----------


## Herman

Kontiolahden(?) Leijona  :Kieli pitkällä:  (Peter Selin hetki sitten)

----------


## OJ

Hyvin veti 2. etapilla.

----------


## frp

Nyt on hyvä meininki. Aika monta kertaa Hännisen nimi toistuu cyclingnewsin raportissa.

----------


## häggens

Jaakko Hänninen johti hetken Jura-vuoriston etappia ja nimettiin päivän aggressiivisimmaksi ajajaksi:
https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006596221.html

----------


## Firlefanz

Ajan kuva ennen starttia:



"Plus combatif et meilleur esprit sportif"; punaiset numerolaput - toinen "13" tietenkin ylösalaisin käännettynä - eivät ole väärän ajajan paidassa!

----------


## pulmark

https://www.tourdelain.com/wp-conten...02/Stage-3.pdf
https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...-l-ain/2020/gc

Hyvin Hänninen tänäänkin ajoi, paras AG2R vajaa 7min kärjestä jääneenä, sija 17. Kokonaiskisassa 14. Tasaista suorittamista koko ajan joka ainakin mulle positiivista vaikka kyseessä vain 3 päivän kisa. Taakse jäi mm. tunnettu apuajaja Alexis Vuillermoz.

Vaikka tämmöisissä toisarvoisissa, isoimpiin kisoihin valmistavissa kisoissa ei tiedä millaisella panoksella ajajat on kisassa ja lisäksi vielä Koronan aiheuttamat muutokset niin kyllä tuo suoritus kertoo ainakin vähän Hännisen tasosta. Ei tarvitse yhtään hävetä. Hännisen kanssa samanikäisiä ajajia löytyy kokonaiskilpailun tuloslistalta ennen häntä vain kolme: Bernal, Almeida ja Vanhoucke.  

Ensi viikon keskiviikkona alkaa Critérium du Dauphiné jossa AG2R mukana ykkösajajat Bardet, LaTour ja Gallopin:

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...0/gc/startlist

----------


## pulmark

AG2R siirtoja: Pois Bardet (Sunweb) ja LaTour (Direct Energie), sisään Van Avermaet ja Schär. Bardetin ja LaTourin poislähtö tarjoaa paikkoja etappikisojen kuskeille. Hänniselle hyvä asetelma kun kehittyy ja jos säilyy terveenä.

----------


## Laroute

Jaakko näyttää osallistuvan Italian ympäriajoon. Hieno homma. Varaan riittävästi popcorneja trainerin viereen, missä on hyvä eurosportilta seurata Jaakon edesottamuksia.

----------


## Firlefanz

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006596824.html

----------


## Laroute

Jaakko taas tallinsa paras Lombardiassa. Sijoitus 25.. Seuraava tallikaveri lähes 4 minuuttia perässä.

----------


## pulmark

Hänninen twiittasi että loppukausi kuluu Italiassa eli Tirreno-Adriatico (7-14.9) ja Giro d'Italia (3-25.10), yhteensä 29 kilpailupäivää:

https://www.tirrenoadriatico.it/en/
https://www.giroditalia.it/en/

Tirreno-Adriatico etappikisa alkaa siis ensi maanantaina ja kestää viikon.

----------


## Firlefanz

https://www.cyclisme.ag2rlamondiale....-14-septembre/

----------


## pulmark

Tirreno-Adriatico etappi 4 tie nousee vaihteeksi enemmän ylöspäin. Hänninen ajellut tähän saakka pääjoukossa maaliin kahdella ensimmäisellä etapilla. Sijoitus kokonaiskisassa 23. 43s kärjestä. Hänniselle sopivat etapit tänään ja huomenna.

Stream löytyy ainakin: https://tiz-cycling-live.io/stream.php

----------


## Firlefanz

Ajoi Hänninen eilisellä 3. osuudellakin maaliin pääjoukossa - sen edellä vain oli viimeisessä mäessä, etapilla kahdesti ajetulla Muro di Pantanolla (jonka nimen Poggio Murellan jyrkin, yli 20-asteinen osa sai samalla kun paikalla paljastettiin Pantanin muistomerkki) karannut kärkikaksikko (Woods ja Majka) ja sen perään irronnut yhdeksän ajajan (mm. Fuglsang ja Thomas) ryhmä. 33 s voittajasta jäänyt pääjoukko (mm. Nibali ja van der Poel) vei sijat 12-30 eli se oli kutistunut melko pieneksi. Kokonaiskilpailussa aikaeroa tuli osuusvoittajan aikabonuksen verran eli 10 s lisää.


Forca di Gualdo näyttää minusta hyvin ansaitsevan HC-luokituksensa:

----------


## Firlefanz

26

giovanni visconti
Vini Zabu KTM
0:01:25

27

larry warbasse
AG2R La Mondiale
0:01:25

28

davide villella
Movistar Team
0:01:25

29

matteo jorgenson
Movistar Team
0:01:25

30

giovanni carboni
Bardiani CSF Faizane
0:01:25

31

jonathan klever caicedo cepeda
EF Pro Cycling
0:01:25

32

benjamin thomas
Groupama-FDJ
0:01:25

33

sergio luis henao
UAE Team Emirates
0:01:25

34

tanel kangert
EF Pro Cycling
0:01:25

35

vincenzo nibali
Trek-Segafredo
0:01:25

36

pieter weening
Trek-Segafredo
0:01:25

37

jaakko hänninen
AG2R La Mondiale
0:01:25

----------


## Firlefanz

Tänään Tirreno-Adriaticon toinen vuorietappi, 4385 nousumetriä ja niistä tuntuva osuus maalimäessä, 11,8 km, keskijyrkkyys 7,1 %.

----------


## Firlefanz

5. etapilla Jaakko Hänninen jäi (kokonaiskilipailunkin) voittajalle Simon Yatesille 6 min ja joukkueen parhaalle (ja ainoalle edellään olleelle) ajajalle Larry Warbasselle 3 min. Kilpailun päättäneessä 10 km aika-ajossa (reitillä joka oli tasainen kuin pannukakku) tappiota voittajalle Filippo Gannalle tuli 2 min ja Warbasselle 1 min. 

Kumpaakaan ei mielestäni voi pitää luokattomana tai odotettua huonompana sijoituksena. Lopputuloksista Hänninen löytyy varsin tyydyttävältä tai jopa komealta 23. sijalta.

AG2R La Mondiale on ehkä ymmärrettävästi keskittynyt viestinnässään Ranskan ympäriajon tapahtumiin, joten kuvia en ole nähnyt enkä osaa kertoa miten pitkään Hänninen on pysynyt mäissä kärjen mukana (enkä tietenkään arvaa lähteä veikkaamaan esimerkiksi millaisia ohjeita ja määräyksiä Hänninen on joukkueen DS:ltä saanut).


Voinemme jäädä erittäin kiinnostuneina ja melko luottavaisina odottamaan Giroa!

----------


## josku

"Jaakko Hännisestä tulee ensimmäinen suomalaispyöräilijä suuressa ympäriajossa viiteen vuoteen – viime aikoina oppia Italian vaaroista ja upea uutinen ensi kaudesta: "Todella iso juttu"" https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-11548418

----------


## Firlefanz

Vielä pari päivää joudumme odottamaan sitä että Jaakko pääsee töihin ja me saamme seurata hänen edesottamuksiaan mm. Nibalin ja Fuglsangin seurassa.









PS Vahvoja huhuja liikkeellä siihen suuntaan että Miguel Angel Lopez siirtyisi Astanasta Hännisen tallikaveriksi. Eiväthän he välttämättä samoja kisoja ajaisi, mutta ei liene haittaa Hännisellekään siitä että AG2R Citroën Teamiin tulisi jollain lailla Bardet'n paikkaa täyttävä mäkimies?

----------


## markkut

Oltiin kesällä lasten kanssa Saimaan pyöräkierroksella ja Hänninen ajoi pariinkin kertaan ohi lapa pystyssä leveästi hymyillen. Tällaista kaveria on helppo fanittaa.  :Hymy:  Pitääköhän jopa laittaa eurosportplayer tilaukseen Giroa varten...

----------


## josku

> Pitääköhän jopa laittaa eurosportplayer tilaukseen Giroa varten...



Pitää

----------


## PatilZ

On jo. Joulu tulee, olen valmis.

----------


## Firlefanz

*Ensimmäistä  suurta etappiajoaan ajavalla Jaakko Hännisellä epäonnea Giron  avauksessa – hyvä flow katkesi kaatumiseen ja pyörän vaihtoon*


https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-11578008



https://twitter.com/AG2RLMCyclisme/s...023814/photo/4

----------


## frp

Missä vauhdissa Jaakko oli ennen kaatumista?

----------


## fiber

Muistelen selostajan maininneen, että toisella väliaikapisteellä hiukan yli puoli minuuttia kärjestä. Toisin sanoen siinä vaiheessa ollut aika hyvä tilanne.

----------


## Firlefanz

*HANNINEN Jaakko5*

Finish
166
+02'52"00

Inter2
67
+46"00

Inter1
58
+15"00



Ensimmäinen väliaika on 1.1 km kohdalta eli siitä missä mäkipaita jaettiin, toinen 9.4 km kohdalta. Hyvään suoritukseen voimia tuhlaamatta ja riskejä ottamatta on varmaan tähdätty, mutta aika-ajossa ei voi liikaa varmistellakaan. 

Hänninen ei muuten ollut ainoa AG2R:n ajaja joka meni nurin: Geoffrey Bouchard kaatui myös. Ja jos en väärin katsonut, Jaakko oli Inter2:ssa joukkueen ajajista neljänneksi paras, edellä Gallopin, Gastauer ja Warbasse.


PS Suorassa lähetyksessä verrattiin tietysti senhetkiseen kärkeen, yllä lopullisten tulosten kärkiaikoihin.

https://www.tissottiming.com/2020/gir/en-us/default/Stage/1/home

----------


## JTJ

Jos Hänninen olisi pitänyt maaliin päästessään tuon 67. sijan, niin olisi jäänyt Gannasta noin 1:30, mikä olisi ollut oikein hyvä tulos. Toivottavasti kaatumisessa tulleet naarmut eivät häiritse Hännisen ajoa ja nähdään hyviä suorituksia kisan edetessä!

----------


## pulmark

Hänninen ajanut T2-maali välin tosi huonosti. Ollut toiseksi viimeinen maaliin ajaneista. Ei vaikuta hyvältä jos on alamäen lopun vielä tullut hyvää tahtia mutta sitten lopussa joutui antamaan paljon periksi. Tietty jos varapyörän säädöt ei ole ollut kohdillaan niin nekin voi vaikuttaa asiaan kaatumisen lisäksi.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...4&filter=Apply

T1-T2 mennyt ihan mainiosti. Tätä vähän ihmettelen jos kaatuminen sattunut tällä välillä (4km kohdalla). Dowsett jolla rengasrikko samaa tahtia. Kuitenkin esim. Nibali, Kelderman, Kruisjwijk, Fuglsang jäänyt taakse. Omituista kun ajattelee että esim. Fuglsang on yleensä hyvä laskuissa.

Samoin alku lähdöstä T1 mennyt ihan hyvin.

PS. Jumbo laittoi Twitteriin että tuulen suunta muuttui yllättäen kisan aikana. Selittää varmaan osaltaan sen miksi jälkipään lähtijöillä ennakkoon arvioiden huonot ajat.

Korjaus: piti tarkistaa Hännisen Twitter ja kaatuminen tapahtunut 4km ennen maalia eli T2 jälkeen. Selittää tuon viimeisen segmentin huonon ajan.

----------


## paaton

Hänninen ajoi roadilla maaliin kaatumisen jälkeen.

----------


## Firlefanz

Sori, pidin itsestään selvänä että yhtään asiasta kiinnostuneet osaavat avata linkin (jonka sisältö tuli selväksi sen otsikosta jonka lainasin) ja jaksavat lukea jutun (jossa oleelliset seikat kerrottiin) eikä niitä tarvitse erikseen kommentissa esiiintuoda. Unohdin että ihmiset ovat laiskoja :Cool: 


PS Ennen koronaviruksen aiheuttamaa kilpailutaukoa Hänninen ehti ajaa yhden aika-ajo-osuuden sisältäneen kisan, mutta silloin hän ei syystä tai toisesta ajanut aika-ajopyörällä. Tirreno-Adriaticossa oli myös aika-ajo, josta en ole nähnyt ainuttakaan kuvaa, mutta lienee ollut niin että siihen hänellä oli jo oikeanlainen fillari - eli aivan harjoittelmattomana hän ei tämänpäiväiselle osuudelle joutunut starttaamaan.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kun aamulla lenkille lähdön sijaan istahtaa läppärinsä ääreen, voi käyttää hetken kuvien hakemiseen. En ymmärrettävistä syistä ja jo pelkästään foorumi-isäntiemme toiveita kunnioittan laita kuvia tähän enkä edes suoria linkkejä niihin, mutta kun menee saksalaisen kuvatoimiston sivulle ja hakee sanalla "hänninen", saa nähtäväkseen kuvia niin Giron ensimmäiseltä osuudelta kuin Tirreno-Adriaticon 8. etapilta.

Jälkimmäisistä selviää että Hännisellä oli kunnon aika-ajopyörä jo siellä - muu olisikin ollut outoa - ja Giron kuvat kertovat kuinka Hänninen käy oikealla kyljellään, nousee ylös ja jatkaa huoltomiehen vauhtiin työntämänä matkaa aika-ajopyörällään, mutta joutuu vaihtamaan maantiepyöräänsä. (Olisikohan takavaihtaja ottanut hittiä tai ohjaustanko vääntynyt?)

----------


## josku

> ... mutta kun menee saksalaisen kuvatoimiston sivulle ja hakee sanalla "hänninen"... )



Saako sen verran apua, että mikä tuo kuvatoimisto on 
Nyt kun pitää lähteä lenkille, että ehtii takaisin ennen sadetta ja Giroa

----------


## Firlefanz

> Saako sen verran apua, että mikä tuo kuvatoimisto on



Oi saakutti, mun piti tehdä sanasta "sivulle" hyperlinkki (kuten joskus kauan sitten sanottiin), mutta tietenkin unohdin että se minkä tekeminen voi hetkessä unohtua on syytä tehdä heti ja viipymättä :Vihainen: 

Tämä toivottavasti toimii ja säästää vaivoja: https://www.imago-images.com/search?suchtext=haenninen

----------


## josku

Sieltähän ne näkyvät, kiitos!

----------


## josku

Hänninen jatkaa AG2RLM:llä vuoteen 2024 https://twitter.com/AG2RLMCyclisme/s...27986300579840

----------


## Firlefanz

https://www.cyclisme.ag2rlamondiale....-jusquen-2024/

----------


## pulmark

Jaakkohan ajeli ihan mukavasti Etnalle. Hyvin pääsi tv-kuvaan lopussa, Chapeau Hänninen ! Hieno ajelu ja hieno etappi muutenkin.

----------


## Firlefanz

TV-kuvaan pääsee kun valitsee hyvin seuransa :Leveä hymy: 

30

134
                                              HAIG Jack                                   



04'22"

31

131
                                              YATES Simon Philip



' '

32

1
                                              GALLOPIN Tony



' '

33

5
                                                  *                         HANNINEN Jaakko



' '

34

3
                                              BOUCHARD Geoffrey



' '

----------


## Firlefanz

Tunnelmakuva maanantaisen Etnalle päättyneen etapin maaliintulon jälkeen. AG2R La Mondiale tviittasikin:

Tout est dit. L'étape a été difficile. Bravo les gars!
 A picture is worth a thousand words. That was a tough stage. Good job boys!

#allezALM - © @fredmachabert

----------


## Firlefanz

Mä olen jotenkin missannut kokonaan sen että TWD-Länkenin sivuilta löytyy lyhyt (mutta pätevä) kuvaus päivän osuudesta sekä Jaakon lyhyt kommentti. 

Esimerkiksi toissapäiväisen pitkän etapin lopputulosta Hännisen osalta  - maalissa miltei yhdeksän minuutti voittajasta jääneenä - selittää pitkälti: 





> - Tänään haettiin hatkaa ja sen lähtemisessä olikin kova taistelu.  Meidän joukkueemme missasi kuitenkin kovasta yrityksestä huolimatta  lähtevän iskun. Yrityksissä mukana oleminen söi jonkin verran voimia ja  se näkyi viimeisessä nousussa. Todella rullaavassa nousussa ajoin  pääjoukon tahtia puoleen väliin ja sen jälkeen pienemmän porukan mukana  maaliin, kertoi Jaakko Hänninen pitkän päivän jälkeen.




Seuraava Hänniselle mahdollisuuksia tarjoava osuus lienee sunnuntaina. Silloin varmasti tarvitaan niitä voimia mitä kenties tarkoituksellakin säästeltiin.

----------


## Laroute

Jaakko on nyt pari viimeistä päivää ollut kovassa koulussa ja apuajajan puurtaminen tullut tutuksi. Siihen vielä pyörärikot päälle, niin kyllä nousee hattu korkealle Jaakon toimia seuratessa. Kyllä tuollainen rehkiminen karsii jyvät akanoista ja siitä myllystä selvinneet saattavat jonain päivänä olla itse joka tilanteessa autettavana. Tsemppiä Jaakolle vaativassa tehtävässään. Täältä hyvää raporttia Girosta yleensä ja Jaakosta erikseen. https://www.twd.fi

----------


## Firlefanz

Kilpailusta tulee ennakkotietojen mukaan lähetyksiä Eurosportilta


*Arabiemiraattien UAE Tour avaa World Tour -kauden sunnuntaina*

----------


## Kampinalle

Jaakko kertoo Hesarissa pyörämerkin vaihtumisen vaikutuksista.

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000007874936.html

----------


## Firlefanz

TWD:n sivulla ei tällä kertaa ollutkaan Hännisen omaa kommenttia päivän osuudesta. AG2R Citroên Teamin Twitteriin laittama kuva kertonee kuitenkin jotain Jaakon tämänpäiväisestä roolista joukkueessa (jonka kapteenina ajava Clement Champussin tuli pääjoukossa maaliin).

----------


## marco1

> Jaakko kertoo Hesarissa pyörämerkin vaihtumisen vaikutuksista.
> 
> https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000007874936.html



_
Mitä kadunmies joutuisi maksamaan samanlaisesta pyörästä, jos haluaisi itselleen sellaisen?

Hänninen kehotti kysymään asiaa BMC:n maahantuojalta Suomessa ja vetosi siihen, että hän vain ajaa pyöriä eikä myy niitä._
Tämä oli mahtava vastaus  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakko Hännisen kausi jatkuu maanantaina, kun Tour of the Alps eli Italiassa ja Itävallassa ajettava, ennen Giro del Trentinon nimellä tunnettu, viiden osuuden mittainen kilpailu käynnistyy Etelä-Tirolissa.

Luvassa on riittävästi mäkiä ja vuoria. Niitä odotellessa AG2R-Citroënin joukkue ehtinee tavalla tai toisella juhlistaa Jaakon huomista syntymäpäivääkin.

----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## Laroute

Kylläpäs Jaakon alamäkitaidot yllätti minut positiivisesti. Alamäki KOM Bonibrati Prezzo maalialamäessä Jaakolle. Muutenkin parantaa kuin mustalaispoika itkuaan. Vielä kun naksu pari saadaan tuohon ylämäkeen vauhtia ja se yhdistettynä tuollaiseen laskutaitoon, niin puhutaan jo maailmanluokan kuskista.

----------


## Firlefanz

https://www.strava.com/activities/5173295681

----------


## Firlefanz

AG2R Citroën Team ei jostain syystä ole edes tviitillä kertonut joukkueensa kokoonpanoa, saati että olisi saanut sen uutissivulleen, mutta Jaakko Hännisen kilpailukausi jatkuu jo huomenna Sveitsissä ajettavassa Tour de Romandiessa.

Luvassa on 4 km prologi, neljä enemmän tai vähemmän mäkistä osuutta ja kisan sunnuntaina päättävä 16 km aika-ajo.

----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## Firlefanz

^ ja ^^ Pitäisi kai muistaa laittaa jokin lyhyt luonnehdinta silloin kun postaa jonkun kuvan joltain palvelimelta, sillä sitten kun linkki ei syystä tai toisesta toimi jää itsekin ihmettelemään mitä viesti mahtoi pitää sisällään. Jotenkin niiden on täytynyt liittyä silloin menossa olleeseen Tour de Romandiehen...

Anyway, sen kisan jälkeen taisi olla kevyempi viikko jonka jälkeen vuorossa oli harjoitusleiri Isola 2000:ssa. Mukana olivat  Bob Jungels, Ben O’Connor ja Aurélien Paret Peintre. Kilometrejä kertyi 1800 ja nousumetrejä kohtuulliset 36500.



Kaikki neljä starttaavat huomenna maanantaina, kun ranskan Meri-Alpeilla Alpes-Maritimesin departementissa ajetaan Mercan'Tour Classic Alpes-Maritimes, joka nimestään huolimatta on ensimmäistä kertaa ajettava yhdenpäivän kisa (UCI Europe Tour 1.1). Nousumetrejä on luvassa pikkuista vajaat 4000.

----------


## Firlefanz

Menee jo lievästi ennustamisen puolelle, mutta ovat Jungels, O'Connor ja Paret Peintre ovat kaikki sellaisia ajajia jotka on helppo kuvitella AG2R:n joukkueeseen kesäkuun 26. pvänä. Procyclingstatstietää/luulee tietävänsä/arvaa että heidän ohjelmassaan huomisen kisan jälkeen on 30. pvä starttaava Critérium du Dauphiné. 

VAN AVERMAET Greg
O'CONNOR Ben
HÄNNINEN Jaakko
PARET-PEINTRE Aurélien
NAESEN Oliver
JUNGELS Bob 

Dauphiné on tunnetusti Ranskan ympäriajoon tähtäävien kuskien ja usein myös joukkueidenkin kenraaliharjoitus - ja tarkkaavainen lukija on varmasti jo huomannut että PCS:n listalta löytyy myös Jaakko Hännisen nimi. Tästä on innokkaalle suomalaisajajia aina positiivisella mielellä ja optimisella asenteella seuraavalle vain olemattoman pieni harppaus siihen että uskoo vahvasti näkevänsä Jaakon ajamassa Champs-Élysées'llä heinäkuun 18. pvä.

Toisaalta kun joukkueessa on vain seitsemän paikkaa ja tallissa on ylläolevien kuuden lisäksi sellaisia ajajia kuin Benoit Cosnefroy ja Michael Schär sekä huomenna paluun tekevä Nans Peters, niin ei voi olla täysin varauksetta luvata että pääsemme hehkuttamaan Hännisen suorituksia Ranskan ympäriajossa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Sikäli kun sitä tarvitsee kenellekään vähääkään kiinnostuneelle enää kertoa, Jaakko Hänninen ajoi vahvasti maanantaisessa kisassa. Tiimi ajoi kiistatta tämän hetken parhaalle mäkimiehelleen, Aurélien Paret-Peintrelle, joka ei kuitenkaan kyennyt vastaamaan vahvimman ennakkosuosikin Guillaume Martinin iskuun. Hänninen ja Mathias Frank väliin ajoivat Cofidis'n irtiottoyrityksiä kiinni ja väliin nousivat mäkeä pieneksi kutistuneen pääjoukon keulilla. Lopputuloksissa Jaakko oli kymmenes.

Seuraavaksi vuorossa on odotetusti CriTéRiuM du DAuphiNé, joka alkaa sunnuntaina.



Bob Jungels, joka oli Procyclingstatsin listalla, ajaa parhaillaan pienempää nelipäiväistä kisaa, Boucles de la Mayenne, ja sen jälkeen Tour de Suissen (6.-13. kesäkuuta), joten jätän ennustamisen sen alan ammattilaisille.

----------


## Firlefanz

Ylläolevasta Dauphinén joukkueesta ajavat Tourin kaikki muut paitsi Clément Venturini ja Jaakko Hänninen. Heidän "paikkansa" veivät Benoit Cosnefroy ja Nans Peters, jotka ainakin nostivat ranskalaistallin ranskalaisajajien määrän neljään. Luxemburgilinen Bob Jungels olisi ollut joukkueessa, mutta joutui jäämään vaivojen takia pois ja hänen tilallaan on vahva sveitsiläinen Michael Schär.

Tämä ei toki ole mitenkään yllättävä käänne, vaikka ehkä vielä Dauphinén jälkeen saattoi näyttää ja ainakin minusta myös todella näytti siltä että Tour olisi kuulunut Hänniselle laadittuun kisaohjelmaan, mutta johan tätä on voinut ennakoida - eikä ole mitään syytä pitää sitä pettymyksenä tai takapakkina urakehityksessä. Tätä kautta on syytä katsoa sellaisesta näkökulmasta vasta jos Jaakko ei ole mukana Vueltassakaan.

Nyt vain tulee kovin pitkä kilpailutauko: Kiinassa toki ajetaan Tour of Qinghai Lake, mutta Euroopassa seuraava kisa ylipäätään on heinäkuun 20. pvä alkava Tour de Wallonie. No, hyvin suunniteltu yhdistelmä harjoittelua vuorilla ja lomaa koti-Suomessa voi kantaa pitkälle.

----------


## OJ

Onhan noita x.1 kisoja useampiakin jos pitää saada kisakilometrejä jalkoihin.

----------


## Firlefanz

On toki, mutta jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein niin niiden pitäisi olla sellaisia joissa Jaakko Hännisen talli on mukana :Sarkastinen: 

Tourin aikana sellaisia kisoja ei ole; niillä jotka eivät kierrä Ranskaa voi olla ohjelmassa:

- Stage d’entraînement (Vaujany, France), 5 juillet - 12 juillet

- Stage d’entraînement (Vaujany, France), 14 juillet - 21 juillet

- VOO Tour de Wallonie (Belgique), 20 juillet - 24 juillet

-  Tour de l'Ain (France), 29 juillet - 31 juillet

-  Donostia San Sebastian Klasikoa (Espagne), 31 juillet


Vuelta alkaa sitten elokuun 14. pvä ja sitä edeltävällä viikolla olisi joko Vuelta a Burgos (4.–7.8.) tai Arctic Race of Norway (5.–8.8).

----------


## Googol

> Tämä ei toki ole mitenkään yllättävä käänne, vaikka ehkä vielä Dauphinén jälkeen saattoi näyttää ja ainakin minusta myös todella näytti siltä että Tour olisi kuulunut Hänniselle laadittuun kisaohjelmaan, mutta johan tätä on voinut ennakoida - eikä ole mitään syytä pitää sitä pettymyksenä tai takapakkina urakehityksessä. Tätä kautta on syytä katsoa sellaisesta näkökulmasta vasta jos Jaakko ei ole mukana Vueltassakaan.



Procyclingstats on nostanut Hännisen omalle Vuelta-lähtölista-arvailuunsa jo 29.5. En tiedä onko ollut tietoa jostain kautta, vai onko puhdas arvaus, mutta ainakaan siellä ei ole nähty, että Hänninen ajaisi Tourin.

----------


## maupa

Hännisen nimi näkyi vielä eilen toisena varamiehenä Tourin sovelluksessa. Nyt ei enää.

Sent from my SM-A415F using Tapatalk

----------


## Firlefanz

Nyt eivät tarkat luvut ja päivät ole päässä, mutta systeemihän on semmoinen että noin viikko ennen starttia joukkueen on ilmoitettava ajajat ja varamiehet. Ajajan saa vaihtaa varamieheen vielä vuorokautta ennen; muistaakseni siihen ei vaadita kuin joukkueen oman lääkärin todistus.


En ole seurannut miten hyvin tai huonosti Procyclingstatsin ennakkoon lähtölistoilleen ottamat ajajat sitten todella ovat olleet mukana kisassa, joten en ottanut itse Hännisen nimen löytymistä Vueltan kohdalla vakavasti tai ei-vakavasti. Mutta voi hyvinkin olla että sisäpiirin tietoa tosiaan on vuotanut. 

Enkä pitäisi sitä mitenkään tavattomana että Vuelta olisi ollut koko ajan Hänniselle suunniteltu vaihtoehto numero yksi. Eli ei ole syytä ajatella että hän olisi pudonnut Tourilta koska näytöt eivät sittenkään riittäneet.

----------


## Firlefanz

*Jaakko Hänninen aloittaa loppukauden kisajakson Espanjassa*


 Donostia San Sebastian Klasikoa siis lauantaina, Vuelta a Burgos ensi tiistaista lauantaista. Nämä kaksi siis TWD-Länkenin uutisen mukaan varmoja. Ja - mikäli emme joudu pettymään - seuraavan viikon lauantaista (eli 14.8.) alkaen* La Vuelta ciclista a España*.

Huomisesta joukkueesta uskoisin Geoffrey Bouchardin ja Lilian Calmejanen voivan olla varmoja Vueltan paikastaan. Bouchard oli mukavassa iskussa Girossa ja vei mäkipaidan (jollainen hänellä oli ennestään vuoden 2019 Vueltasta) ja paluuta tekevä Calmejane lienee luottokuski vaikkei enää (tai vielä) osuuusvoittoihin kykenisikään.

----------


## 90kg

Vuelta a Burgosin videofeedi löytyy tuosta etusivulta. En paljasta miten Jaakolla meni jos joku vielä illalla katsoo jälkilähetyksenä. Tuossa kuva on tosin hiukka huono resoinen. Ei heti osunut silmiin RTVE:n striimi jos se sellainen on. Jossain luki että olisi mutta en jaksanut kaivaa 5 min pitempään niin ei löytynyt.

https://www.vueltaburgos.com/es/

----------


## josku

> Vuelta a Burgosin videofeedi löytyy tuosta etusivulta. En paljasta miten Jaakolla meni jos joku vielä illalla katsoo jälkilähetyksenä. Tuossa kuva on tosin hiukka huono resoinen. Ei heti osunut silmiin RTVE:n striimi jos se sellainen on. Jossain luki että olisi mutta en jaksanut kaivaa 5 min pitempään niin ei löytynyt.
> 
> https://www.vueltaburgos.com/es/



Kiitos jaosta ja siitä ettet spoilannut. Oli mukava katsoa, kun ei TdFn jälkeen televisiosta oikein mitään järkevää urheilua ole tullut katsottavaksi

----------


## Laroute

Jaakon kisa livenä nyt. https://www.eitb.eus/es/deportes/deporte-en-directo/

----------


## Laroute

Jumankauta, Jaakko kymmenes kolmen etapin jälkeen Vuelta a Burgosissa. HC-kategorian mäki etapin loppupuolella. Yli 9 keskijyrkkyys ja 18% pätkiä. Nyt Jaakolla mäki kulkee. Taitaa Vueltan tiketti olla takataskussa tuolla esityksellä!

----------


## Firlefanz

*Jaakko Hänninen kolarissa, mutta jatkaa kymmenentenä Burgosin viimeiselle etapille*https://www.twd.fi/?x118281=642993


AG2R Citroên Team ei ole vielä ainakaan tviitannut mitä tutkimus kertoi Jaakon vammoista, mutta toivotaan että hän selvisi ilman pahempaa ja pääsee tänään ajamaan. Ikävä juttu kuitenkin, sillä eihän vähäisempikään tälli voi olla tuntumatta tämänpäiväisellä etapilla jonka viimeisillä kolmella kilometrillä pitäisi olla täydessä iskussa.


https://twitter.com/ag2rcitroenteam

----------


## Firlefanz

Vajaan tunnin takaisessa tviitissä ei ollut kuin reittiprofiili, joten lähdetään siitä että säikähdyksellä selvittiin, niin Jaakko, tiimi kuin me suomalaiset maantiepyöräilyn ystävät.

----------


## Laroute

Näytti Jaakko kömpivän eilen ojan pohjalta ilman sen suurempia vaivoja tv-kuvan suunnasta katseltuna. Pyörä sinne kyllä jäi, eikä sitä yrittänyt enää tavoitellakaan. Taisi se mennä telakalle ja varapyörällä matka jatkui. Nyt tosiaankin on jännä päivä, koska loppu mäki on kuin luotu 59 kiloiselle suomalaiselle. Jos kulku on samaa luokkaa, kuin ekalla vuorietapilla, niin hyvää on luvassa. Entäpä, jos pikkasen kunto parantunut? Sitten se vasta jännää onkin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Itse ajattelin ettei ajajaa viedä röntgeniin turhan takia eli joskushan vamma alkaa tuntua kunnolla vasta adrenaliinin haihduttua ja oireet lienevät viitanneet mahdolliseen luunmurtumaan.

Lagunas de Neila on ehdottomasti oikeiden mäkimiesten nousu, mutta en aivan ole viisastunut sen suhteen miten tämmöinen jyrkkä loppu jossa tarvitaan myös tietynlaista räjähtävyyttä sopii Hänniselle. Tietysti jo pelkästään omaa tahtia tasaisesti ajamalla voidaan olla tuloslistalla korkealla.

Sääennuste lupaa vastatuulta. Useammallakin vahvalla tiimillä on intressinä pitää huoli ajaa kaikki mahdolliset kovien nimien iskuyritykset kiinni. Voikin olla että alkaa tapahtua vasta viimeisellä puolellatoista kilometrillä. Olisi hienoa jos Jaakko olisi silloin vielä mukana eikä olisi joutunut Bouchardin apumieheksi.

----------


## Laroute

Jos Jaakko on Bouchardin viimeinen apumies mäessä, niin mielestäni on nostanut profiiliaan paljon. Nousemassa mäkimiesten kovimpaan kastiin? Siitä sitten omaa täysiä loppu, kun on vetotyönsä tehnyt, niin hyvää tulee. Uskon Jaakon antavan mäessä kaikkensa, koska loistava kokonaissijoitus on mahdollinen. Eilen ei Jaakko joutunut kovin vetotöihin, vaan sai ajella hyvässä suojassa. Onko nyt luotto niin kova Jaakkoon, että hänen annettiin valmistautua tämän päiväiseen työhönsä. Toki kolarin jälkeen sai puskea porukkaa kiinni, mutta onneksi pääjoukko ajeli rauhallisesti ja kaikki kykenevät saivat nopeasti kiinni. Mahdollisesti Jaakon ei tänään tarvitse tehdä juurikaan vetotöitä ennen loppumäkeä. Peukut pystyyn!

----------


## Kampinalle

Ylellä uutinen, että Jarkko ei aja viimistä etappia

----------


## Laroute

> Ylellä uutinen, että Jarkko ei aja viimistä etappia



No, voi perhana. Taisi sittenkin ottaa osumaa tuossa kolarissa. Sääli. Käsivammat estää ajamisen.

----------


## Laroute

Saamme jännittää Jaakon edesottamuksia tulevassa Vueltassa. Starttilistasta nimi löytyy!

----------


## Firlefanz

Toivon ja uskon niin, mutta mistä löysit listan? AG2R on tunnetusti yksi huonoimmin ja niukimmin uutisoivista ja viestivistä tiimeistä. Joukkueet julkaistaan vasta ihan viime tingassa, 2-3 päivää ennen. Tietoa ei löydy ranskaksikaan.

Procyclingstatsin listallahan Jaakko on ollut jo aikoja, mutta sehän ei ole niin sanottua varmaa tietoa.

----------


## Kampinalle

Valitettavasti Jaakkoa ei näy tallin twitter-tilillään julkaisemasta Vuelta-joukkueesta. Syynä murtuma pikkusormessa, https://www.twd.fi/?x118281=643662

https://twitter.com/AG2RCITROENTEAM/status/1424656697600081924

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

Suomen ykkösmaantiepyöräilijä ei kilpaile MM-kisoissa | Yle Urheilu | yle.fi

----------


## Laroute

Onkos jollain heittää live nettilähetystä Jaakon edesottamuksista tänään Classique Paris-Chauny ajossa?

Jälkilähetys: Jaakko oli 32.. 20 sekuntia kärjestä. Oli porukka mennyt ihan palasiksi lopussa ja ukkoja, sekä pikku porukoita, tipahteli maaliin silloin tällöin.

----------


## OJ

Tuosta 





Pikaisesti vilkaisemalla porukka rakoili viimeisellä kilometrillä ja loppukirissä sen verran että tuli noita aikaeroja.

----------


## temple

Olikohan tämä jo jossain? Mielenkiintoista settiä.

https://youtu.be/r3TzWJMNCPM

----------


## Firlefanz

Oli. Tuoreeltaan. Tässä osastossa, toisessa ketjussa.





Mutta ei haitanne että nekin jotka sen missasivat löytävät sen tästä mahdollisesti sille sopivammasta ketjusta.


PS Jaakko Hänninen ei tunnetusti ole kovin aktiivinen sosiaalisessa mediassa eikä hän Stravaankaan kovin usein harjoituslenkkejään laita, mutta viimeisin on tämä: Jaakko Hänninen – Nordic Ski

----------


## Kampinalle

Jaakon kuulumisia Hesarissa. Mallorcalta aloittaa kisakauden ja Giro on listalla toukokuussa.

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000008551900.html

----------


## Hääppönen

Onko tarjolla jotain toimivaa streemiä Jaakon tämän ja huomispäivän otteiden seuraamiseksi? Eurosportin yölähetykset kisasta eivät ole ihan omassa prime time -aikataulussa. :Hymy:

----------


## -Sammy-

> Onko tarjolla jotain toimivaa streemiä Jaakon tämän ja huomispäivän otteiden seuraamiseksi? Eurosportin yölähetykset kisasta eivät ole ihan omassa prime time -aikataulussa.



GCN plussalta löytyy

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Laroute

2.2. Jaakko aloittaa Volta a la Comunitat Valenciana, viiden päivän etappiajon. Pro cycling statsin tiedoissa Jaakon nimi joukkueessa ensimmäisenä. Antaako viitteitä, että pääsisi ajamaan kapteenin roolissa?

----------


## Firlefanz

91  HÄNNINEN Jaakko92  JULLIEN Anthony93  PRODHOMME Nicolas94  SCHÄR Michael95  TOUZÉ Damien96  VAN HOECKE Gijs97  VENDRAME Andrea


Pirukos sen tietää! Ei tainnut Mallorcallakaan AG2R:n numerot mennä niin että kapteeni tai kapteenit (A. Paret-Peintre ja L. Naesen) olisivat olleet 41 ja 42. 

Sanoisin äkkituntumalta ja ilman syvempää asiantuntemusta että vähän kakkosluokan joukkue. Vendrame on se jota pitäisin kapteenina: kirikykyinen ja nousuja kestävä, nykyään ehkä enemmän yhden päivän kisoihin suuntautunut ajaja, joka voi sopivilla osuuksilla jopa kamppailla voitosta, jos on jo jonkinlaisessa kunnossa.

Jaakko olisi kuitenkin itseoikeutetusti mäkipäivien kapteeni ja jos hyvin kulkee - eikä selkä tuota enää ongelmia - niin ehkä myös se jolta odotetaan kokonaiskilpailussa kohtuullista sijoitusta.

----------


## hsr

Noihan on aakkosjärjestyksessä.

----------


## Firlefanz

91  GALL Felix*92  HÄNNINEN Jaakko*93  PRODHOMME Nicolas*94  SCHÄR Michael95  PETERS Nans96  VAN HOECKE Gijs97  PARET-PEINTRE Valentin*

Tässä uusi ja ilmeisesti lopullinen joukkue. Kolme ajajaa vaihtunut ja nyt lienee selvää että iskussa oleva Felix Gall on joukkueen kapteeni. 

Huomenna 3105 nousumetriä, kolme kakkoskategorian mäkeä joista jälkimmäisestä 3 km tasamaata maaliin: 



Osallistujista kannattaa mainita Alejandro Valverde ja Remco Evenepoel. Movistar varmasti hakee voittoa avausetapilta ja Evenepoelilta lienee lupa odottaa ratkaisuyritystä. Mutta mukana on muitakin...

----------


## Laroute

Mikäs Jaakolla tänään kun ei startannut?

----------


## Firlefanz

Veikkaan omikronia. Felix Gall oli myös DNS. 

AG2R - Citroën on merkillisen surkea tiedottamaan yleensäkin ja yhtään mistään. Ei kuulu lajia työkseen seuraavien suosikkijoukkueisiin siltä osin.

----------


## paaton

> Veikkaan omikronia. Felix Gall oli myös DNS. 
> 
> AG2R - Citroën on merkillisen surkea tiedottamaan yleensäkin ja yhtään mistään. Ei kuulu lajia työkseen seuraavien suosikkijoukkueisiin siltä osin.



Totta. Tuohan se ilman muuta on. Mitää syytä jaakon keskeytykselle ei muuten ole.

----------


## josku

Mitään tietoa Jaakon seuraavista kisoista?

----------


## Firlefanz

100% varmaa tietoa ei ole (koska tiimi julkaissee tiedon vasta huomenna, ellei panttaa sitä perjantaihin asti, eikä kisan verkkosivuilla kerrota kuin mukana olevat joukkueet) mutta Procyclingstats tarjoaa tällaista joukkuetta sunnuntaina alkavaan UAE Touriin (jonka Hänninen ajoi 2020 ja 2021):



* AG2R Citroën Team*

 JUNGELS Bob BERTHET Clément PARET-PEINTRE Valentin BOUCHARD Geoffrey PRODHOMME Nicolas HÄNNINEN Jaakko SARREAU Marc LAPEIRA Paul

----------


## Firlefanz

Jännitys tiivistyy. Joukkueen kokoonpanoa ei ole vielä julkistettu. Tiimillä on pienimuotoinen koronakriisi: reilun viikon sisällä viisi ajajaa on joutunut sivuun sairastumisen tai positiivisten testituloksien vuoksi. 

(Muissakin tiimeissä on vähän sama juttu: yksittäisiä ajajia joutuu jäämään pois ja esimerkiksi Lotto-Soudal laittaa UAE Tourille vain nelimiehisen joukkueen.)

----------


## Hääppönen

Toivottavasti Jaakon keskeytys viime kisassa johtui koronasta, niin eiköhän hän nyt ole valmiina nousemaan parrasvaloihin.

----------


## josku

> Jännitys tiivistyy. Joukkueen kokoonpanoa ei ole vielä julkistettu. Tiimillä on pienimuotoinen koronakriisi: reilun viikon sisällä viisi ajajaa on joutunut sivuun sairastumisen tai positiivisten testituloksien vuoksi. 
> 
> (Muissakin tiimeissä on vähän sama juttu: yksittäisiä ajajia joutuu jäämään pois ja esimerkiksi Lotto-Soudal laittaa UAE Tourille vain nelimiehisen joukkueen.)



GCN appin kautta katsoen Jaakko ei olisi UAE tourilla. En tosin tiedä mistä tieto appiin haetaan ja onko luotettava.

----------


## Firlefanz

Saivat lopulta tviitin tviitattua! Procyclingstatsin listalta vaihtui yksi ajaja: Clément Venturini tuli Jaakko Hännisen tilalle.

Syytä voimme jälleen vain arvailla. Ja tietysti toivoa että Jaakko nähtäisiin maaliskuun toisella viikolla ajamassa joko Pariisi-Nizzaa tai Tirreno-Adriaticoa...

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakko Hänninen oli alunperin eiliseen Faun-Ardecheen ilmoitetulla listalla mutta - syystä tai toisesta, AG2R ei yleensäkään kerro mitään - hän ajaakin tämänpäiväisen Drôme Classicin jonka lähtölistalla hän oli varamiehenä.

Kisassa mukana mm. Primoz Roglic ja Julian Alaphilippe.  AG2R ajaa melko varmasti kapteenilleen Benoit Cosnefroylle, jonka kunto on minulle arvoitus. Kisassa vaadittavaa iskukykyä häneltä kyllä löytyy, kuten saimme viime kaudella nähdä Bretagnessa.

----------


## Laroute

^ Mahtaako löytyä suoraa lähetystä, missä voisi seurata Jaakon ajoa?

PS: Tuleekin Eurosportilta.

----------


## Firlefanz

TWD-Länken lopetti näköjään Jaakko Hännisen kisakuulumisista kertomisen ja seuraavista kisoista uutisoimisen kesken Valencian ympäriajon kuukausi sitten. No, Jaakko ajaa parhaillaan Italiassa.

Trofeo Laigueglia on yhden päivän kisa jossa ajetaan Ligurian rannikolla ja noustaan mäkiäkin miltei 4000 nm. AG2R:n kapteineena ovat olletikin Champoussin ja Vendrame, mutta menestystä ei ole tulossa sillä talli ilmeisesti nukkui kun UAE:n johdolla painettiin kaasua. Toivotaan silti että Hänninen saa onnistuneen työpäivän.

AG2R:n kilpailukausi jatkuu Italiassa, lauantaina Strade Bianche ja ensi viikolla Tirreno-Adriatico, mutten usko Jaakon olevan mukana kummassakaan. Vaikka ihan mukava olisi olla väärässäkin.

----------


## Hääppönen

Hienoa, että jaksat tehdä salapoliisityötä ja jakaa tulosta tänne. Jaakon kuvioiden seuraaminen meni itselle liian aikaa vieväksi ja työlääksi mainitsemasi TWD-Länkenin raportointien loputtua.

----------


## Hääppönen

Tämänhetkiseltä lähtölistalta Milan-Torino löytyy Jaakon nimi. Peukutusta, että toteutuu.

----------


## Firlefanz

https://ag2rcitroenteam.com/volta-ci...a-march-21-27/

----------


## Hääppönen

TWD-Länkenkin herännyt taas uutisoimaan Jaakosta. https://www.twd.fi/

----------


## josku

On kyllä surkeaa toi TWDn touhu tiedottamisen näkökulmasta. Jos hoitaisivat hyvin, niin kirjoittaisivat jotakin myös keskeytymisen ja taukojen syistä, kestoista, harjoittelusta tms. Yksityisasioita ei tarvitse kertoa, mutta kyllä innokkaat fanit haluaisivat tietää missä mennään.

----------


## paaton

> On kyllä surkeaa toi TWDn touhu tiedottamisen näkökulmasta. Jos hoitaisivat hyvin, niin kirjoittaisivat jotakin myös keskeytymisen ja taukojen syistä, kestoista, harjoittelusta tms. Yksityisasioita ei tarvitse kertoa, mutta kyllä innokkaat fanit haluaisivat tietää missä mennään.



Vähän veikkaan, että tämä lähtee itse jaakosta.

----------


## josku

> Vähän veikkaan, että tämä lähtee itse jaakosta.

----------


## Hääppönen

TWD-Länkenin sivustolta lainattu (olennainen osa meille Jaakon faneille): "
Kun kärkiryhmässä oli monia kilpailun ennakkosuosikeista, niin AG2R  Citroën Team joutui ottamaan vastuuta irtioton kiinniajamisessa. Ja kun  Jaakko Hänninen toimii kilpailussa joukkueensa apuajajana, hän joutui  ottamaan ison roolin pääjoukon kärjessä. Parinkymmenen kilometrin tiukan  takaa-ajon jälkeen karkulaisryhmä oli ajettu kiinni. Sen jälkeen syntyi  vielä uusi irtiotto, mutta pääjoukko piti sen hyvin kontrollissaan. Kun  maaliin oli matkaa kahdeksan kilometriä, viimeinenkin irtiotto oli  ajettu kiinni ja kaikkien ajatus oli viimeisellä kilometrillä ja sen  tiukoissa viimeisissä sadoissa metreissä. 
Jaakko Hännisen joukkueen työnteko kannatti. Joukkueen kapteeni Ben O’Connor tuli maaliin kärsimättä tappiosekunteja. 
-  Kuten koko kilpailun tavoitteenamme on, ”ajoin jalkoja” Benille. Tuuli  rikkoi porukan kisan puolen välin paikkeilla ja se tiesi hommia.  Kovatempoinen päivä kaiken kaikkiaan, kertoi Jaakko Hänninen." Tulosluettelosta: 93    Jaakko Hänninen (Suomi) AG2R Citroën Team + 02:59

----------


## Hääppönen

Eipä ole mistään löytynyt tietoa, miksi Jaakko jäi/jätettiin pois joukkueesta. Lainaus TWD:n viimeisestä Vuelta de Catalonyan uutisoinnista: " Ensi viikolla on ohjelmassa Ranskassa yhden päivän La Route Adélie de Vitré, kertoi Jaakko Hänninen." Kisahan näytti ainakin tulosten valossa sujuneen AGR2:lta sujuneen hyvin. https://routeadelievitre.com/2022/04...nt-individuel/

----------


## Firlefanz

Ei ole tietoa. Tosin ihmettelin itse miksi Jaakon ohjelmaan tuo kisa olisi valittu, koska sehän on enemmän semmoinen puncheur-tyyppisten ajajien kisa, reitillä ei vuoria mutta bretagnelaiseen tapaan ei juuri tasaistakaan vaan pientä mäkeä ylös ja toista alas melkein koko matka.

Eikä Hännistä muuten näkynyt Adelie de Vitren alustavallakaan lähtölistalla. Jos Procyclingstatsin ja Cyclingfeverin epäviralliset lähtölistat olisivat pitäneet paikkansa, hän olisi tänään ajanut itselleen paremmin sopivan GP Miguel Indurainin ja maanantaina alkaisi Itzulia Basque Country eli Baskimaan ympäriajo - mutta niin vain oli että kun AG2R - Citroën perjantaina julkisti näiden kisojen lähtölistat ei sieltä Jaakkoa löytynyt. (Sen sijaan esim itävaltalainen Felix Gall (s. 1998) joka ei kummoisiakaan ole tällä kaudella esittänyt.)

Jää arvoitukseksi vieläkö Giro kuuluu Jaakon ohjelmaan (kuten jossain välissä ilmeisesti on annettu ymmärtää). Jos, niin pitäisi kai saada Katalonian lisäksi toinenkin viikon mittainen etappikisa alle. Vaihtoehtoja on jäljellä tasan kaksi: Tour of the Alps joka alkaa 20. pvä ja Tour de Romandie joka alkaa 26. pvä.

Ja jos Hännisen todella piti ajaa molemmat kisat Espanjassa, niin emme tiedä onko muuttuneeseen ohjelmaan ollut jokin sairaus (tai mahdollisen koronan jälkioireet) tai loukkaantuminen tai rasitusvamma - vai tallin tekemää uudelleenarvio.

Onhan Jaakko joka tapauksessa ykkösammattilaisemme jonka tekemisillä ja kuulumisilla ja niiden uutisarvolla ja niiden kertomisella kiinnostuneille on jonkinlainen merkitys; ei suomalaisella maantiepyöräilyllä ole oikein muutakaan laittaa näyteikkunaansa. Ja jos sitäkään ei viitsitä tehdä - tai ei voida koska AG2R noudattaa semmoista politiikka ettei juuri mitään koskaan kerrota eivätkä muutkaan saa kertoa ellei talli sitä erikseen salli - niin onhan sekin yksi käyttämättä jätetty mahdollisuus.

----------


## Hääppönen

Jaan näkemyksesi täysin! Jos vertaa siihen, että jossain marginaalilajissa, kuten jääkendossa lajin suomalaisosaajia haastatellaan ja tekemisistä tiedotetaan väsymiseen asti, tuntuu tyhmältä, ettei Jaakkoa esitellä tekemisineen enempää.

----------


## gallodepelea

Peloton lehden Giro numerossa on joukkuesittelyt ja ainakin sen mukaan Jaakko Hänninen ajaa Giron

----------


## Firlefanz

Joka tapauksessa Jaakko pääsee huomenna ajamaan kisaa:



https://ag2rcitroenteam.com/en/paris...bert-12-avril/


Jos oletamme etttä häneln kisaohjelmansa olisi tällä hetkellä sama kuin ylläolevan joukkueen kapteenilla Geoffrey Bouchardilla, seuraavaksi vuorossa olisivat 18. pvä alkava Tour of the Alps ja 26. pvä starttaava Tour de Romandie. Näistä jälkimmäinen tosin päättyy sunnuntaina toukokuun 1, pvä ja Giron Grande partenza Budapestissa on perjantaina 6. pvä, joten ehkä on parempi toivoa että Jaakko ajaisi vain Italiassa ja Itävallassa eikä olisi Sveitsissä mukana.

Yleinen käsitys lienee kauden alusta saakka ollut että Hänninen ajaisi Giron (ja mahdollisesti vielä Vueltankin), mutta on kovin aikaista esitellä lähtölistoja. Procyclingstatsin sivulla Jaakon Upcoming racesin alla on jo pitkään ollut Giro d'Italia, mutta kuka lie sen sinne laittanut ja millä perusteella :Sarkastinen:  :Sekaisin:  (Sivumennen: Procyclingstatsin Startlistin mukaan Ineos lähtee Giroon kymmenen miehen joukkueella...)

----------


## Firlefanz

> 12h13 
> 
> Jaakko HANNINEN (AG2R Citroën Team) chute dans la traversée de Lisieux mais se relève aussitôt.







> 12h31
> 
> Maillot déchiré, Jaakko HANNINEN (AG2R Citroën Team) , a fait son retour dans le peloton.




Jaakko siis ajaa parhaillaan 1.1 tason kilpailua Ranskassa. Meni nurin, jatkoi kisaa ja on nyt takaisin pääjoukossa paita revenneenä.

----------


## Firlefanz

TWD-Länkenin uutisesta:





> - Menin tosiaan jo alkumatkasta kumolleen liikenneympyrässä. Ihoa meni auki aika paljon. Selkä oli sen jälkeen vähän solmussa ja vaikutti kulkuun loppumatkasta. Tästä huolimatta olin ihan tyytyväinen kuntooni sairastelun jälkeen, kertoi Jaakko Hänninen.



Huomenna AG2R - Citroênin tviitin mukaan uusi kisa:




Viime vuonna ensimmäsitä kertaa ajetun kisan voitti Biniam Girmay, reitti on mäkinen, ollaanhan Jura-vuoriston tuntumassa. Joukkeen kapteenina ajaa tietenkin Ben O'Connor ja Jaakolle on töitä luvassa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakko Hänninen teki käsivarret tiistaisen kaatumisen jäljiltä komeasti siteissä pitkän tovin töitä pääjoukon keulilla - mutta ihan turhaan: AG2R Citroën Team ei päässyt edes palkintopallille. Cofidis otti loppunousussa kaksoisvoiton Jesus Herradan ja Victor Lafayn voimin.

----------


## Firlefanz

En viitsi laittaa kuvaa koska kaikki tässä vaiheessa tietävät millaisen kuvan tiimi laittaa, mutta ennätetään TWD-Länkenin edelle ja kerrotaan että kausi jatkuu maanantaina pikkukaupungissa nimeltä Cles (tai saksaksi Glöß) eli silloin ollaan Trentinossa ja startataan Tour of the Alpsin avauosuudelle. 

Joukkueessa on Geoffrey Bouchardin lisäksi mukana kaksi muutakin etappivoitoista ainakin periaatteessa ajamaan pystyvää kuskia, Clément Champoussin ja Félix Gall, joten Jaakko ajanee tutussa roolissaan, mutta jos hyvin sattuu, hänet ehkä voitaisiin jollain osuudella nähdä hatkassakin.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kaikki jo tietäneätkin että Tour of the Alps päättyi Jaakon osalta kolmannen osuuden kasaan jossa myös hänen tallikaverinsa Champoussin joutui keskeyttämään. Mutta nyt vaihteeksi iloisempia uutisia:
kausi jatkuu yhden päivän kisalla Saksassa ja sitten onkin vuorossa se kauan odotettu Giro!

----------


## Firlefanz

*Jaakko Hänninen : « Stay positive »* « The feelings also are  coming back. It’s never easy to bounce back when you have a series of  problems, but I am someone who stays positive and who always looks to  the future. I am motivated for the future. 
Eschborn-Frankfurt may be a race for the sprinters, but it’s not such an  easy profile. It’s a very fast paced race and there is often a ton of  action. We have a team capable of achieving a result, notably with Marc  Sarreau.
From my side, it will be a very good opportunity to see how the legs are  feeling before the Giro d’Italia. This will be my second participation  in the Giro and I am already looking forward to returning to the  incredible atmosphere of that Grand Tour. »

----------


## Hääppönen

Nyt on mukavia uutisia Jaakosta! *peukku*

----------


## kukavaa

Jaakko Giro joukkueessa!!!
https://twitter.com/AG2RCITROENTEAM/...51878724968450

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Hienoa että sielläkin asia on huomattu! :Cool: 

Laitetaan nyt tähän miten joukkueen DS Laurent Biondi esittelee Jaakon ja hänen tavoitteensa ja troolinsa joukkueessa:





> « Jaakko has had a rocky start to the season with health issues and  crashes. We hope to see him regain confidence throughout this Giro and  the physical qualities allowing him to be an animator at the front on  certain stages. He will also be an important element in helping to  protect Félix. »



Itävaltalainen Felix Gall on Jaakkoa vuoden nuorempi ajaja, joka parin huonommin menneen kauden jälkeen on päässyt hyvään vauhtiin (mm Top Ten sijoitukset Itzulia Basque Countryssa ja Tour of the Alpsissa) ja ajaa sen vuoksi kapteenina tavoitellen sijoitusta 15 parhaan joukkoon, vaikka Giro onkin hänen ensimmäinen Grand Tourinsa.

AG2R - Citroënin joukkue on selvästi heikompi kuin se millä he tulevat ajamaan Tourin ja vaikka useammallekin kuskilla kerrotaan olevan mahdollisuus tavoitella irtiottojen kautta osuusvoittoa olisi sellainen positiivinen yllätys niin Andrea Vendramelta (joka voitti viime vuonna yhden osuudenI) kuin Nans Petersillä (jonka voitto on vuoden 2019 Girosta), puhumattakaan muista.

----------


## Firlefanz

Hesari on myös noteerannut Giron alkamisen:





> *Jaakko Hännisellä edessä vuoden kovimmat työviikot – kiipeää pyörän päällä yli 50 000 vertikaalimetriä*

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakko Hänninen pääsi Giron maaliin toisen kerran urallaan - ja tällä kertaa se onnistui ilman ainoatakaan hänen suorituksiaan koskevaa tai hänen onnistumistaan arvioivaa kommenttia :Cool:  

Itse olen sitä mieltä että vaikeaa olikin sanoa mitään, kun lähtökohta oli ilmeisen hankala ja rooli joukkueessa sellainen ettei parhaaseen mahdolliseen tulokseen omalla kohdalla juurikaan saanut tilaisuutta. Suomalaisena tietysti olisi toivonut enemmän.

Jonkinlaisena tiivistyksenä voisi kai sanoa että kehitys on hyvin pitkälti loukkaantumisten ja sairastumisien kautta polkenut paikallaan. Jossain päin maailmaa Hänninen nähtiin uran alkuvaiheen hyvien suoritusten perusteella tulevana WT-tason mäkikuskina ja nyt hätäisimmät ovat jo povanneet että AG2R:n jälkeen ei luvassa enää ole paikkaa samantasoisessa joukkueessa. Uskon ja toivon ettei ihan niin pessimistiseksi kannaa ruveta. Kyllä tuloksiakin alkaa näkyä eikä Hänninen olisi ensimmäinen kuski jonka tuloksellisesti parhaat vuodet ovat kolmenkympin molemmin puolin.


Mutta palataan tähän päivään:



Jaakko pääsee tänään ajamaan kisaa yhdessä mm. Alejandro Valverden ja Michael Woodsin kanssa. 

*Mont Ventoux Dénivélé Challenge* 


Paikkansa kalenterissa jo lunastanut ja arvostukseltaan mitä ilmeisimmin nousussa oleva kilpailu ajetaan nyt neljättä kertaa, Reittiä on vuosi vuodelta hieman paranneltu, nyt sillä on mittaa vain 153 km, mutta nousua  4521 m eli eniten tähän mennessä. Mont Ventoux'lle noustaan siis kaksi kertaa, jälkimmäisellä luvut ovat 20,9 km ja 7,6 %. Kolme viimeistä kilometriä ovt jyrkkyydeltään 8,4 %, 8,1 % ja 10,1 %.

Jaakko on ajanut kisan kerran aikaisemmin. Viime vuonna hän tuli maaliin sijoituksella 33. neljätoista minuuttia silloin vielä Movistarissa ajaneen Miguel Ángel Lópezin jälkeen.

----------


## Firlefanz

https://twitter.com/AG2RCITROENTEAM/...021057/photo/1

----------


## Firlefanz

Laitetaan tännekin tieto siitä että Jaakko Hänninen, AG2R CITROËN Team (TWD-Länken), starttaa seurravaksi sunnuntaina klo 10 Porvoossa. Kisa on tietenkin SM-maantie. Hänet tunnistaa numerosta 103 :Cool: 

Korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä, mutta luulen tietäväni että tämä on hänen ensimmäinen starttinsa eliitissä. (Hänellä on U-23 mestaruus vuoden 2017 kisoista Pudasjärvellä.)

----------


## BR1

> Korjatkaa, jos olen väärässä, mutta luulen tietäväni että tämä on hänen ensimmäinen starttinsa eliitissä. (Hänellä on U-23 mestaruus vuoden 2017 kisoista Pudasjärvellä.)



Muistan nähneeni Jaakon 2017 Tampereen Ratinassa SM- kortteliajossa miesten luokassa, jos en väärin muista. Jaakko oli ylivoimainen.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Mitä Ruutu TV:stä seurasin niin Jaakkon SM-kisat eivät menneet toivotunlailla. Tuli kiekon vaihto rengasrikon myötä joka ei sinällään pitäisi kisaa vielä pilata mutta valitettavasti pääsi porukkaan jossa ei ollut halua tai kykyä ottaa hatkaporukkaa kiinni joten päätti yksin yrittää mutta ei riittänyt jalkaa kiinniottoon asti joten piti jäädä odottamaan takaa tulevaa porukkaa ja se oli sitten siinä 2022 SM-kisojen osalta.

----------


## paaton

Tällä kertaa ei tosiaan wt-kuskit juhlineet. Se ykkösporukka oli täynnä kovia tempokuskeja. Voimaa ja ja vauhtia todella paljon. n.150km pienellä hatkaporukalla maaliin tuollaisella reitillä. Hattua pois.

 Hänninen yritti ajaa yksin kiinni kakkosporukkaa, mutta takaa tuleva henttalan porukka ajoi hännisen ensin kiinni. Tuon jälkeen kakkosporukka odotteli hännisen ja henttalan ryhmän mukaan. Mutta tämänkään jälkeen vetohaluja ei takaa-ajoon löytynyt. IBD:ltä ehdottoman oikea valinta olla vetämättä. Andres hoiti taas kerran kirin.

Omasta mielestäni hyvä osoitus, että päivän kisoissa suomen kansallinenkin kärki on todella kovaa tasoa. Samanhan näki esimerkiksi viron kisassa muutama viikko sitten. BikeExhange ei yllättäen juhlinutkaan voittoa, vaan paikalliset seurat korjasivat pokaalit.

----------


## Firlefanz

Viittaus Viron kisaan liittyi siis Tour of Estoniaan, jonne BikeExchange oli lähettänyt joukkueen UCI-pistejahtiin Kaden Grovesin johdolla, mutta jossa niin osuus- kuin kokonaiskilpailuvoitot menivät Conti-tason ajajille. 

Virossakin kuten kai kaikissa Euroopan maissa Suomea lukuunottamatta mestaruudesta ajetaan ensi sunnuntaine.


Porvoon kisassa oli kyllä jännä - vaikkei ehkä niin yllättävä - huomata ettei esimerkiksi TWD-Länken ajanut pro-kisoista tutulla kaikki yhden puolesta -taktiikalla, jolla apukuskiin roolin saaneet kuskit olisivat kaikkensa antaen vetäneet Hännisen rengasrikon jälkeen ensin takaisin pääjoukkoon ja sitten - mlelestäni ilmiselvästi vaarallisen - hatkan kiinni. 

Nyt Jaakko joutui ensin itse töihin ja  sitten takaa-ajon onnistuminen jäi sen varaan että muut tekisivät töitä, vaikka irtiottoryhmä oli vahva eikä takaa-ajavassa ryhmässä ollut - pelkät mukana olijat poislukien - juuri sen useampaa ajajaa vetovuoroja tekemään. 

Mutta sekin on maantiepyöräilyn hienouksia että ratkaisut usein tapahtuvat silloin kun kun niittä ei vielä odoteta tai että ratkaisut eivät näytä kovin ratkaisevilta vielä silloin kun ne tapahtuvat vaan vasta kun on ajettu tunti. Ja silloin se saattaa olla jo myöhäistä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Vaikka Suomessa on kovia kansallisen tason kuskeja niin SM-kisat mielestäni osoitti että tuo kärki taitaa olla kuitenkin aika kapea kun isommalla porukalla ei ole kykyä tai halua ottaa irtiotto porukkaa kiinni. Hänninen olisi vaatinut ainakin oman AG2R porukan kisaan mukaan hatkan kiinni saamiseksi kun se ei TWD-Länkeniltä onnistunut. IBD:ltä kyllä hyvää työtä. Suomessa taidetaan ajaa vähän eritavalla kuin muualla. En ole Suomessa ajettavia kisoja seurannut mutta onko niin että rengasrikon tms. sattuessa ei ole tiimikavereista apua takaisin pääjoukkoon ajettaessa?.

----------


## paaton

Noin se on. 5-10 kuskia on oikeasti todella kovia. Tasamaankisoissa eroja ei vaan niin näy. Tämä kärki kuitenkin pystyy ajamaan wt mukanakin hienosti, minkä esimerkisi ukko näytti taas slovenian viidennellä etapilla. Ukko vaan vetää ja vetää hatkassa. Ei ole kamalan ihme, jos normi kuolevaisista tuntuu pahalta suomen kisoissa ukon mukana.

Ja aivan sama juttu se on maailmallakin, taso vaan pykälää korkeammalla. Esimerkiksi juuri sloveniassa pogacar, mohoric ja majka olivat aina siellä kärjessä. Eroja on ja pitääkin olla.

----------


## OJ

Tossa Porvoon reitillä vaan oli aika paljon mutkaa ja nyppylää eli hyvin duunia tekevässä hatkassa voi hyvinkin olla helpompi ajaa kuin rakoilevassa pääjoukossa. Ainakin videolta katsottuna näyttää siltä, että porukkaa alkoi tippumaan jo toisella kierroksella ja siinä vaiheessa kun Hännisellä meni kumi, niin siinä oli jo paljon pudonneita porukoita eikä siinä voinut vetää autolla kuin viimeiseen porukkaan tai huoltoautoletkaan. Isoimmassa porukassa, minkä perässä huoltoautot olivat, ei tainnut olla kovin montaa TWD-kuskia, eli ei välttämättä ollut yhtään kuskia tiputtaa Hännisen avuksi. 

Videon perusteella ei ollut todellakaan mikään kisa missä olisi pystynyt istumaan ensimmäiset pari tuntia aurinkokannella.

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakko Hänninen päässee taas tositoimiin, kun lauantaina ajetaan World Tour -tason kisa *Donostiako Klasikoa — Clásica San Sebastián.
* 
AG2R Citroën Team panttaa tapansa mukaan tietoa joukkueesaan, mutta kisan sivuilta hänen nimensä löytyy. Jaakko on ajanut sen kahdesti aiemmin, 2019 ja 2021. (2020 ei kisaa ajettu.)

Ensi viikolla olisi Vuelta a Burgos, jonka hän ajoi viime vuonna, mutta ainakaan Procyclingstatsin mukaan hän ei ole joukkueessa. Ranskassa ajetaan ensi ja seuraavalle viikolla kaksi lyhyttä etappikisaa, jotka Jaakko on aikaisempina vuosina ajanut kerran, mutta niiden osalta ei kannata starttilistaa vielä hakea eikä nimiä arvailla.

PS Uran ja tulevaisuuden kannalta olisi ehkä tärkeää päästä Vueltaan, mutta en oikein usko niin käyvän - ja eihän se toisaalta mikään maailmanloppu olisi sekään.



PPS Tiimikin sai sen jo ulos tviitattua:

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakko Hänninen ajoi maaliin pieneksi kutistuneen pääjoukon mukana, sijoitus oli 28. ja kilpailut jatkuvat tiistaina alkavalla viisipäiväisellä etappiajolla 

https://ag2rcitroenteam.com/en/vuelt...rgos-2-6-aout/




Vuelta a Burgos kuului Jaakon ohjelmaan viime vuonna, mutta loukkaantuminen neljännellä osuudella sattuneessa kasassa johti DNS:ään viimeiselle osuudelle ja samalla myös siihen ettei hän päässyt ajamaan Espanjan ympäriajoakaan, joka olisi ollut kauden päätavoite. Nyt voisi vaihteeksi heittäytyä optimistiksi ja pitää paikkaa joukkueessa tässä vaiheessa mahdollisena, mikäli tämä viikko sujuu odotusten ja toiveiden mukaisesti.

----------


## Hääppönen

Hyvin Jaakko aloitti! Lainaus TWD-Lenkenin sivustolta: 
"Jaakko Hänninen aloitti kilpailun jälleen hyvin. Hän oli 17:s jääden voittajalle 10 sekuntia. 

-  Vaikka kisan aikana lämpötila oli noin 35 astetta, niin kroppa toimi  hyvin. Ajan täällä kapteeniemme apumiehenä ja kolmas etappi torstaina ja  päätösetappi lauantaina tulevat olemaan ratkaisevia. Tämän etapin  sekunnit eivät kovin paljon paina. Kuitenkin kaikin puolin tuntuu  hyvältä ja hyvä, että selvittiin vähän kaoottisesta kilometristä ennen  maalinousua, kertoi Jaakko Hänninen."

----------


## Köfte

Jaakko selvisi sumasta maaliin s.t.voittajan kanssa, sijoitus taisi olla 47. Ei tainnut saada osumaa, oletan.

----------


## Firlefanz

Kaikki kolarin vuoksi aikaa menettäneet saivat sääntöjen mukaisesti saman ajan kuin voittaja. 





> Hyvin ensimmäisen etapin ajanut Jaakko Hänninen vältti  loppukirikolarin.
> 
> -  Levoton päivä ja etapin loppu järjetön. Toivottavasti kukaan ei  loukkaantunut vakavasti, muulla ei ole oikeastaan väliä, sanoi Jaakko  Hänninen etapin jälkeen. 
> 
> 
> Torstaina ajetaan 156 kilometrin etappi.  Se on kilpailun toinen ratkaisuetapeista, kun ajajat nousevat kolme  kertaa kolmoskatergorian nousun ja kerran HC-kategorian nousun. Se on  lähes kahdeksan kilometriä ja jyrkkyyttä on keskimäärin yli yhdeksän  prosenttia.





Raju loppukirikolari synkisti Burgosin toista etappia

----------


## Firlefanz

*Jaakko Hänninen siirtyi Espanjasta Ranskan kisoihin – hyvä avausetappi*Eilen tasamaaetappi, jolla Jaakko kävi pääjoukon kärjessäkin - AG2R ajoi kirimiehelleen Clement Venturinille, jonka sijoitus taisi olla 7. - muutaman kilometri ennen maalia. Tänään hiukan mäkisempää ja torstaina se varsinainen vuoripäivä. Joukkueen kapteenina olletikin Geoffrey Bouchard, joka tosin ei liene parhaassa kunnossa.

----------


## Firlefanz

Torstaina odottaa:

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Jaakko ajaa hienosti !

----------


## Jeesu

Vitossija etapilla ja kokonaiskilpailussa 12s Martinille. Nyt jos ei saa ajaa itselle, niin johan on ????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hääppönen

Monta peukkua Jaakolle!!!

----------


## Jeesu

Tuolta vielä etapin viimeiset 12km https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG6GgRg2KsY

----------


## Firlefanz

Ajetaan siis kahteen kertaan - ja viimeistään toisella kerralla iskukunnossa olevat mäkimiehet erottuvat niistä joiden tavoitteena on vain pysyä mukana niin pitkään kuin suinkin. En osaa Jaakkoa sijoittaa kumpaankaan ryhmään, mutta tietenkin toivon että hän kuuluu ensin mainittuun ja että hän malttaa olla tuhlaamatta ruutia liian turhaan. Paljon voi olla aivan sattumastakin kiinni eli esimerkiksi siitä kenen takana sattuu jossain tilanteessa ajamaan tai minkä ratkaisun joku vieressä ajava tekee.

Luulen että tiimillä on kovempi luotto Geoffrey Bouchardiin kuin meillä Fillarifoorumin lukijoilla. Parhaassa kunnossa ollessaan hän olisikin kyllä tällaisella etapilla vahva ehdokas yhdeksi kärkipään nimeksi. Mutta tuskin Jaakkoa silti laitetaan tänään hakemaan juomapulloja autosta! AG2R voi hyvinkin havitella kahta ajajaa kymppisakkiin.


Guillaume Martin ja Mattias Skjelmose ratkaissevat keskenään kokonaiskilpailun voiton, muttei ole aivan poissuljettu etteikö osuusvoitto voisi mennä hatkallekin.

----------


## JTJ

Minusta Jaakon ajaminen näytti tosi rennolta Col de Portes'n nousussa. Ehkei pystynyt ihan jokaiseen iskuun vastaamaan kahden viimeisen mäen huipulla. Liekö sitten taktikointia, kun tiesi saavansa pienen eron helposti kiinni alamäessä. Toivottavasti tänään kulkee yhtä hienosti ja saadaan jännittää loppumetreille saakka!

----------


## Firlefanz

Tämänpäiväistä en halua kommentoida, mutta Jaakko Hännisen nimi löytyy 24.-28. kuluvaa kuuta ajettavan Deutschland Tourin alustavalta lähtölistalta:





> VAN AVERMAET Greg    BEL
> CHAMPOUSSIN Clément    FRA
> GALL Felix    AUT
> HÄNNINEN Jaakko    FIN
> NAESEN Lawrence    BEL
> SARREAU Marc    FRA



Alustava tietysti tarkoittaa vain alustavaa, mutta tämä tarkoittanee ettei meidän innokkaimpienkaan kannata enää odottaa eikä toivoa näkevänsä Jaakkoa ensi perjantaina alkavassa Vueltassa.

Deutschland Tourissa ajetaan prologi ja neljä osuutta, joista kolme enemmän tai vähemmän tasaista ja yksi sitten sellainen mäkimaalietappi, jolla varsin todennäköisesti ratkeaa kokonaiskilpailun voittaja,


PS  Maalissa on helppo hymyillä ja töitä tehneen joukkuetoverinsa voi palkita näinkin:



(Kuva: Zoé Soullard /DirectVelo)

----------


## JTJ

Näyttää siltä, että Jaakon loistava suoritus Tour de l'Ainissa palkitaan ja Jaakko pääsee osallistumaan La Vueltaan. Ainakin Jaakon nimi löytyy nyt procyclingstats ja firstcycling sivustojen lähtölistoista.

----------


## paaton

> Näyttää siltä, että Jaakon loistava suoritus Tour de l'Ainissa palkitaan ja Jaakko pääsee osallistumaan La Vueltaan. Ainakin Jaakon nimi löytyy nyt procyclingstats ja firstcycling sivustojen lähtölistoista.



Kyllä. Todella komeassa seurassa pääsee Jaakko ajamaan. Kova kokoonpano.

https://ag2rcitroenteam.com/en/la-vu...-11-septembre/

----------


## pulmark

Hänninen(kin) näköjään kunnioittaa pyöräilyn perinteitä numerolapun kiinnityksessä kun sattunut epäonnen numero 13.

Muita oleellisia huomioita Vueltan 4. etapilta. Voittoseremoniassa Roglic ei saanut pullon korkkia silmäänsä, ammattimainen ja etukäteen harjoiteltu suoritus.

----------


## JTJ

Hänninen ajoi samalla numerolla myös Tour de l'Ainissa. Olisikohan sitten ilman epäonnea voinut olla podiumilla  :Vink:

----------


## Firlefanz

Jaakon numero ja mustat kengät - jollaisia ei muilla AG2R:n joukkueen ajajilla taida olla? - saattoivat osua katsojien silmiin pariinkin otteeseen. 

Ruotsin Eurosportin selostajat ovat myös noteeranneet Hännisen parantuneet esitykset.


TWD - Länkenin sivuilta löytää taas Jaakon kuulumisia (ja lyhyen referaatin päivän etapista ja kisan tilanteesta):





> - Hollannissa teimme töitä Benille pitääksemme aikaeron mahdollisimman  pienenä. Nyt kun päästiin nousuihin, niin nyt olemme auttamassa häntä  mahdollisimman korkealle kokonaiskilpailussa. Nyt tuli heti hyvä  onnistuminen ja oma panokseni se, mitä minulta odotettiin. Tämän takia  minä olen Vuelta -joukkueessamme, kertoi tyytyväinen Jaakko Hänninen.




Prio-kuskin työpäivä ei ole pelkkää satulassa istumista:

----------


## Firlefanz

Eilen Jaakko pääsi hatkaan, mutta kaatui ja hatka meni tietysti menojaan:







> Kun irtiottoryhmä oli saanut jo kahden minuutin eron pääjoukkoon, numero  13, Hänninen meni kumoon liikenneympyrässä kovassa vauhdissa. Hän sai  iskun lonkkaansa ja päähänsä, mutta pystyi lääkäriautolla käynnin  jälkeen jatkamaan matkaansa pääjoukon mukana. /.../- Olin kerrankin oikeassa paikassa oikeaan aikaan. Tässä olisi ollut  hyvä mahdollisuus kunnolliseen etappisijoitukseen. Joku tuli päälleni  tiukassa liikenneympyrässä ja menin siitä nurin. Tuli taisteluhaavoja,  mutta eiköhän näistä toivuta, harmitteli Jaakko Hänninen.




Johto vaihtui Espanjassa kovempia etappeja odotellessa – Hänninen jälleen epäonninen



Hännisen parantuneet suoritukset on noteerattu muuallakin, esimerkiksi tanskalaisen feltet.dk:n Emil Axelgaard kirjoittaa tämänpäiväisen etapin ennakkoarviossaan:





> Det har været ret utroligt at se den forvandling, *Jaakko Hänninen*  har gennemgået. Den engang så lovende finne havde jeg for længst  opgivet, men i Ain var han pludselig igen det talent, der vandt  VM-medalje i de østrigske bjerge. I dag ramte han også udbruddet, inden  han desværre styrtede, og i kraft af den vilde start tyder det på, at  formen er god. Han burde ikke have slået sig for slemt, da han kom med  feltet hjem, men det er klart, at det kan skabe lidt usikkerhed. Han har  også til gode at bevise, at han vitterligt kan vinde på allerhøjeste  niveau.



Jos lukijoissa on niitä joille kirjoitettu tanska ei aukea sen paremmin kuin puhuttu tanska aukeaa minulle, niin tässä jonkinlainen yritys käännökseksi:

"On ollut todella uskomatonta nähdä se muodonmuutos, jonka Jaakko Hänninen on läpikäynyt. Olin jo ehtinyt kokonaan luovuttaa tämän aikanaan niin lupaavan suomalaisen suhteen, mutta Tour de l'Ainissa hän oli yhtäkkiä taas se lahjakkuus, joka voitti MM-mitalin Itävallan vuorilla. Eilen hän pääsi mukaan irtiottoon, mutta valitettavasti kaatui. Sen valossa miten kovaa eilisen osuuden alussa ajettiin hän on hyvässä kunnossa. Hän ei varmaankaan saanut kovin pahaa tälliä, koska ajoi maaliin pääjoukossa, mutta on selvää että kaatuminen tuo päivän arvioon pientä epävarmuutta. Hänen on myös yhä todistettava että hän todella kykenee voittamaan huipputason kisassa."


Tänään ajetaan jo kunnon vuoriakin, maalimäki ei tosin vielä ole kovimmasta päästä, mutta sillä on pituutta 12,6 km. Ja kun Baskimaalla ollaan, sadettakin on luvassa melko suurella todennäköisyydellä.

----------


## Hääppönen

Jaakko palannut sorvin äären sairasteltuaan koronan. TWD-Länkenin tiedote: https://www.twd.fi/?x118281=740670

----------


## Firlefanz

Ja samoja teemoja AG2R:n sivuilta ennen eilen ajettua GP de Wallonieta:





> *Jaakko Hänninen : « Work for the team »* « It was difficult to accept leaving Vuelta a Espana because of  Covid-19. I felt really good at the Tour de l’Ain and I approached this  Grand Tour with a lot of ambition. I have had a lot of bad luck this  year, but I was hoping for a good end to the season. With a crash and  Covid-19, it didn’t go as planned.
> However, I only want to remember the positive and my performance at the  Tour de l’Ain shows that I can do great things. I want to work well for  the team during the last races of the season and then turn the page to  open 2023.
> I suffered a little fatigue with the virus but the sensations are coming  back little by little. The Grand Prix de Wallonie is a good race to  return to racing. It is a typical Belgian course with tight roads and a  difficult finish. We will have great cards to play with the AG2R CITROËN  TEAM. »



Italiassa tosiaan kausi jatkuu yhden päivän kisoilla vielä lokakuun ensimmäisen viikon. Toisihan se pientä iloa kauden monien pettymysten jälkeen jos Jaakko vastoin odotuksia olisi mukana Il Lombardiassa lokakuun 8. pvä.

----------


## Strandsky



----------


## Strandsky

*Hänninen availi apumiehenä jalkojaan*



> - Tämä oli ensimmäinen reitiltään kovempi kilpailu sitten Espanjan ympäriajon. Tein apukuskin töitä ja sitten maaliin seuraavat kilpailut mielessä. Jalat olivat aika tahmeat, mutta eiköhän tämä viisituntinen niitä hyvin aukaissut, tuumi Jaakko Hänninen.








> Jaakko Hännisellä on ohjelmassa tulevan viikon tiistaina ajettava Tre Valli Varesine. Lähes 200 kilometrin klassikko, jossa ajetaan mm. Montellon nousu 10 kertaa.



 :Sekaisin:  Tai ei ole.

----------


## Strandsky

TWD - Länken kertoo:





> - Kilpailu ajettiin kovalla radalla, vaikka massakiriin päättyikin.  Omat jalkani toimivat paljon lauantaita paremmin ja pystyin tekemään  loppuun asti töitä meidän Andrealle, kertoi Jaakko Hänninen.
> 
> Syysklassikot huipentuvat lauantaina ajettavaan Il Lombardiaan. Se on myös Jaakko Hännisen kauden päätöskilpailu.




AG2R Citroën Team ei vielä ole julkistanut joukkuettaan eikä Il Lombardian sivuilla ole ajajalistaa, mutta uskotaan tällä kertaa mieluummin TWD - Länkenin tietoon kuin esimerkiksi PCS:n startlistiin.

----------


## OJ

No nyt on kisan sivuilla sekä PCS sivuilla lähtolista ja Jaakko listoilla. 

Jussi Veikkanen Groupama - FDJ:n toinen DS samassa kisassa.

----------


## Strandsky

Ihan vain vahvistukseksi ja muistutukseksi siitä että huomiseksi on syytä varata tarvittava määrä katseluaikaa, mikäli ei ole sitä jo tehnyt:



AG2R - jolla tuskin on sen kummempaa tavoitetta joukkueena ja ajajillakin lähinnä vain se tavallinen eli tehdä mahdollisimman hyvä suoritus ja katsoa mihin se kovassa seurassa riittää - kävi kevyellä treenilenkillä:




Vierailu kaikkien pyöräilijöiden tuntemassa kappelissa kuului luonnollisesti asiaan:



Santuario di Madonna di Ghisallo


Jaakolle tämä on jo tuttu kisa. Viimevuotisesta tosin taisi jäädä vain huonoja muistoja: kuten kisaa seuranneet varmasti muistavat Jaakko saatiin kuvaan 55 km ajon jälkeen. kun hän seisoi tien laidalla pidellen kättään ja hiukan sen näköisenä kuin olisi saanut kovan tällin päähänsäkin. TWD Länkenin uutisessa hän kertoikin:





> - En tiedä mitä tapahtui. Muistan, että juuri ennen kaatumista puhuin  tiimiradiolla joukkueenjohtajalle ja seuraava muistikuva on tien  laidalta. Löin päätäni asvalttiin sen verran, että kypärä halkesi. Ja  jälleen kerran löin toisen käden rystysen tiehen, että sitä pitää  sunnuntaina kuvata mahdollisten murtumien vuoksi. Joku epäili, että  tiellä oli pudonnut juomapullo ja minä ajoin sen päälle. Joka  tapauksessa pyörä lähti nopeasti alta. Minulla olisi ollut vielä  kilpailut Ranskassa viikon päästä, mutta tämä kausi on nyt tässä. Ei  tullut tästäkään kaudesta ehyttä, kertoi Jaakko Hänninen.



Toissa vuonna kisakalenteri oli kovin erikoinen koronan vuoksi ja syksyyn siirretyn Giron vuoksi Il Lombardia ajettiin jo elokuussa. Silloin Hännisellä oli paljon parempi kisa ja hän oli 25. joukkueensa parhaana ajajana.

----------

